# Opus BT-C3100 2.2-Comparison-New and Exchanged.



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*I CHANGED THE NAME OF THE THREAD! YOU WILL SEE WHY AS IT PROGRESSES!

*OK,,,,,,,I have sort of been on a Charger binge. More contemplation than actual purchasing. Although I have Two new ones.

I have gone back and forth with the newer chargers with this so called fancy technology and a few that I already have w/ Two or Three year old technology.I have come to the conclusion that I prefer my slightly older technology to the more recent chargers with more functions.

I had my eyes on the Opus BT-C3100 2.2,Liitokala Engineer Lii-500 and most recently the Xtar Dragon VP4. I submerged myself with as much information as my old brain could absorb! I asked questions, read reviews and measured the pros/cons.

There are several that test Internal resistance, get the capacity by charge/discharge/charge[that sounds time consuming to me!], show the actual charging current[live] and several others.

It got me thinking that for me, simplification is all I need and what works best. Below are the ONLY things I really need/want in a charger:

"*THE SIMPLE SEVEN"*

*1.MUST GIVE A FULL CHARGE-4.20V [NOT MANY CHARGERS SEEM TO DO THAT TODAY].**

2.RELIABLE
**
3.DURABLE

4.HAVE AT LEAST 2 CHARGE CURRENTS, PREFERABLY 3.

5.HAVE A VOLTAGE DISPLAY ALONG WITH EITHER A CHARGE PERCENTAGE AND/OR A BATTERY W/ BARS INDICATOR!

6.CAN CHARGE A 3400mah 18650 @ 3.60V IN 2.5 HOURS OR LESS!

7.ABLE TO CHARGE MULTIPLE SIZE L.ION AND Ni-MH.

*

I have about Ten[10] chargers if I go back to the beginning! I use Four[4] or Five[5] of them.

*1.EFEST LUC V4 [1]
2.KEEEPPOWER L2-[1]
3.FENIX ARE-C2 [3]
4.FENIX ARE-C2+[1]

*My Fenix ARE-C2 is the "only" One out of those Four[4] that can do "*THE SIMPLE SEVEN"!

**
*I do not need to check the Ir and true capacity. I can tell when my batteries are degrading SIMPLY by actual use and using my DMM before charge, after charge and after resting awhile! Once I notice a battery that has a resting voltage of 4.08 to 4.11V then it is time to recycle them or save them for emergencies!

*The charger just needs to have the "SIMPLE SEVEN". Charge them, put them in my Modded trail torches and repeat the process with no worries!

If not, I am the kind of guy that would obsess about ALL those tests, keep track of all the batteries and how they fared! In the mean time Poor CAPO would be deprived! He would get fat, I would get fat and that is that!*

*I will say that out of ALL of my chargers I like the display of the L2 the best.


As you can see it has charge rate/% of charge/voltage/time elapsed and battery progress w/bars! 5 pieces of info in such a small LCD Screen!

If it gave a Full charge[only 4.15/4.16], was a little faster and had Four bays,,it would be my favorite,,,,,I still like the little guy!

*




*







*


----------



## HKJ (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> *1.MUST GIVE A FULL CHARGE-4.20V [NOT MANY CHARGERS SEEM TO DO THAT TODAY].**
> *



Look for chargers that do not terminate the charge or charge to 4.25 volt, they are basically the only ones giving full 4.20 volt.

All chargers following the LiIon charge guidelines will give a lower voltage.


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Right. And to add reasoning as to why that is so......... The connection impedance between the battery and the control electronics is a small voltage drop. So if the electronics is designed such that its only putting out 4.20v in the CV charging phase, then you get a smaller than 4.20v full charge at the battery. The way to mitigate that to a smaller difference is to charge at a lower rate. Thus the voltage drop through the battery connection medium is smaller. I find myself charging at a full one amp on the 18650 which terminates at 100mA and then doing it again at 250mA charge rate which terminates at 25mA. But the improvement is only a couple of tenths of a volt.

Also I found that the chargers that have the spring loaded contacts on the common side of the battery has quite an impedance drop from battery neg terminal through the spring and then back to circuit electronics ground. And that will contribute to a couple of tenths of voltage drop. So the only way to compensate for that is to put higher than 4.20v when in CV mode as HKJ has implied. But I don't think there is a lot of difference in charge capacity between a battery that attains 4.20v vs 4.18v from the charge process.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



HKJ said:


> Look for chargers that do not terminate the charge or charge to 4.25 volt, they are basically the only ones giving full 4.20 volt.
> 
> All chargers following the LiIon charge guidelines will give a lower voltage.



I guess my Fenix is an exception then!! It never charges past 4.22V and that is usually w/ IMR batteries.When it charges to 4.20V, the resting voltage is usually 4.17/18v at least. I have had brand new VTC6/30Q retain a 4.20V after a few days!

EDIT: This is from "stephenk" from BLF regarding the Xtar Dragon VP4


My XTAR DRAGON VP4 Plus charges to 4.19V. 

I know you did that review. I do not recall if you mentioned the voltage at termination?That is sufficient to me and passes my test as far as ending voltage!


----------



## seery (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

My opinion is the XTAR VP2 is the best [basic, simple, efficient, and durable] charger for the money.

An absolute steal for ~$27 shipped to your door.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



seery said:


> My opinion is the XTAR VP2 is the best [basic, simple, efficient, and durable] charger for the money.
> 
> An absolute steal for ~$27 shipped to your door.



That is similar to my K'power L2,,,,,,,,,,,,Both ONLY have 2 slots!


----------



## HKJ (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> I guess my Fenix is an exception then!! It never charges past 4.22V and that is usually w/ IMR batteries.When it charges to 4.20V, the resting voltage is usually 4.17/18v at least. I have had brand new VTC6/30Q retain a 4.20V after a few days!



"Do not terminate" is not the same as over voltage, there is some chargers that never turns the current off, but keeps 4.2 volt. Last one I tested of the type was Miboxer: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Miboxer C4 UK.html (They will fix it in their next charger).

More about charging: http://lygte-info.dk/info/BatteryCharge4.2V UK.html


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

iirc you never tested the ARE-C2, only the C1.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> iirc you never tested the ARE-C2, only the C1.



Correct, Fenix did not send me one and because I tested another charger that looked like it, I did not really want to buy it.
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger ThruNite MCC-4 UK.html


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^^

Thanks for the info. I checked out your links. I knew some of it and I understand most of it!


It is a Psychological thing[4.20v]!! 

I know if a new/relatively new battery comes out of the charger @ 4.14/15v it makes no difference at all as far as run time. 

With that said I still like seeing a 4.20 charge! I just got done charging my VTC6 in my ARE-C2[When I have single cells they usually go in my K'Power L2]. One VTC6 Came out @ 4.22v The other at 4.21v,they are 6 months old. they will not settle too much. They would be 4.18/19V after 1 week.

What does bother is when I put my 16 month old NCR18650B in the ARE-C2+ and they came out 4.09,4.11,4.12v!! :shakehead It has resting voltages of 4.16/17v With all my other chargers!

I sent that charger back today for many reasons,,,,,,Primarily only charges at 1A! Also the inconsistencies of ending voltages w/ various batteries!


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

What do you think? I have a few guesses!

Battery: VTC6

Chargers: Efest LUC V4 and Fenix ARE-C2

Batteries had Identical voltages going in: 3.78v

The battery in the EFEST was charged @ 2A. The battery in the Fenix was charged @ 1A.

*THE VTC6 IN THE FENIX WAS DONE 18 MINUTES EARLIER AND NOT SURPRISING CAME OUT @ 4.20V while the Efest came out @ 4.15v!
*
Why do you think that is?

I have Two [2] guesses!

1.The Efest is not charging at a TRUE 2A

2.The Final phase takes much longer on the Efest than the Fenix. I am almost certain this is the reason.This was not my only comparison, just the first w/ 2A VS 1A!

*HKJ REVIEWED THE EFEST AND THE THUNITE MCC4 WHICH SEEMS LIKE THE SAME CHARGER AS MY ARE-C2. HE WOULD KNOW!
*


----------



## Capolini (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



seery said:


> My opinion is the XTAR VP2 is the best [basic, simple, efficient, and durable] charger for the money.
> 
> An absolute steal for ~$27 shipped to your door.



iirc didn't that get recalled? 

I know someone who had One and he had to send it back. Something about the plastic being too brittle and could not take the heat or cold!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> iirc didn't that get recalled?
> 
> I know someone who had One and he had to send it back. Something about the plastic being too brittle and could not take the heat or cold!



I was probably the first one here with a VP2 and it was recalled. There was a problem with the plastic formula for the housing that if subjected to freezing temperatures, could cause the plastic to become brittle going forward. The little housing struts and spring stays, could break, although I never worried about that.

My charger worked fine as it was, but I got the reformulated model after a month, IIRC.

It's a great charger and extremely flexible, but it really doesn't do any analyzing, so it's just for charging. The three rates of 250/500/1A are right in the sweet spot for the cells I use and it does LiFePO4 3.2v cells and the 4.35v jobbies, so it's pretty future proof for a li-ion charger.

Chris

Chris


----------



## Capolini (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*

I HAVE A CONFESSION!!! I AM NOT PERFECT,,,,,,ACTUALLY THAT IS NOT MY CONFESSION, BUT THIS IS!

*My Neighbor Jon Owns L.ionwholesale .com. He lives across the street and the warehouse is 1.5 miles away!:thumbsup: Perrrrfect for a flashaholic!
.
Ok,,,,I broke down from my norm[chargers that must charge to 4.20v], 

listened to *HKJ's quote below regarding how I like/want chargers that charge like my Fenix ARE-C2[4.20V]*

"Look for chargers that do not terminate the charge or charge to 4.25 volt, they are basically the only ones giving full 4.20 volt.

All chargers following the LiIon charge guidelines will give a lower voltage."

,,,,,,,,,,and realized I need to weigh ALL the options! 

My first Two chargers were Trustfire TR-003P4.Gives a FULL charge but takes 12/14 hours for a battery @ 3.60V! Of course my Fenix ARE-C2 will charge at that same voltage in ~ 2h!

*HERE IS THE CONFESSION! *:mecry::shakehead*

Being that Jon is a great guy, he gave me a PRE B'Day discount on the OPUS BT-3100 2.2 charger!!!!! So it has Six[6] out of the "SIMPLE SEVEN" PLUS many more features! ALL I have to do is ACCEPT that these newer chargers will NOT have a voltage of 4.20v OUT OF THE CHARGER WHEN TESTED ON MY DMM.

The Voltage meter in the charger is consistent. ALL Four[4] slots "READ" 4.20V WHEN THE BATTERY IS DONE. All Four batteries measure 4.15V on my DMM.So it is 0.05v off. My K'power and Efest are about the same once the battery is charged. Depending on the age of the battery, the resting voltages will drop ~ 0.01v to 0.04v.

Right now I am doing a "Discharge test" on my 4 X ORBTRONIC 18650 3400 mah batteries that I bought on 12.21.2012!! They have 427 cycles on them! I know the test is not perfect, my guess is it will have ~ 3000 to 3100mAh capacity.

So now I have Eight[8] 4-Bay chargers!:

3 X FENIX ARE-C2
2 X T'FIRE-003P4[EMERGENCY CHARGERS]
1 X EFEST LUC V4
1 X NC I4[JUNK 2 BAYS ONLY WORK]
1 X OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 *:twothumbs 

*and,my CUTE K'Power L2.

My ACTIVE chargers are 2 X Fenix ARE-C2, 1 x OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 AND MY K'POWER L2! They are on my MAIN desk in my Flashlight Laboratory.The others are in storage.

PLEASE DO NOT BE TOO HARD ON ME! 

*


----------



## Lumencrazy (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Keep in mind that with Lithium-ion batteries if you stop at a slightly lower voltage, for example 4.0 or even 4.1 they last much longer. There is a lot of published information on that phenomenon. One place to start is Battery University. Also, look at the discharge curve (the initial rapid voltage drop). There really is not much area under the curve from 4.2 down to to 4.1 or even 4.0. So you are putting a lot more stress on the battery and getting very little energy benefit in return.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

I did the Discharge test for my Orbtronic 18650 3400mAh batteries which I bought on 12.21.2012!! They have had 427 charge/discharge cycles ALL ON MY FENIX ARE-C2!!

I understand what they are saying about charging at a lower voltage. These batteries are proof that they can last a long time w/ an "Off the charger" voltage via DMM of 4.20V!

My guess as far as their capacity was pretty close,,,,they were even a little higher! Since it was discharged down to 3.0v and NOT 2.5v it would even be a little higher. Regardless, ~3100mAh and 4years 2months old w/ 427 cycles. They may have been charged to 4.20v BUT they were NEVER discharged[until now!] below 3.5V, Rarely under 3.6v and mostly 3.6V to 3.8v,,,,,,I believe that is a BIGGER key to their longevity than NOT charging them to 4.20v!


----------



## Lumencrazy (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Both have an effect on cell longevity. You are correct deep cycling decreases cell life. Tesla cycles within 85% of the total capacity in order to maximize battery life. The higher the voltage the greater the internal energy. We know that there are always harmful reactions occurring internally, and the higher the energy the more of them you get. You can also lower the internal chemical energy during storage by storing li-ion around 3.5v at lower temperatures. Lithium Ion (NCR) stored cold has demonstrated negligible loss even after 10 years.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Remember, some of us figure that the Opus BT-3100/3400s read a bit high. How high? I can't really say, but I figure that a 5% range (+/- a couple points) is probably justified. 

At what current did you discharge them at?

Think about it and the sample size is small, but going by HKJ's testing new Panasonic NCR-Bs test out at about 3300mAh at 200mA and go down to about 3200mAh at a 1A discharge.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh (Green) UK.html

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) UK.html

3300mAh when new isn't going to equate to 3300mAh after 427 cycles, regardless of how low you discharge them down to. I probably don't have 500 cycles on ALL of my NiMH and li-ions combined and if I do, it's not by much!

10% off of 3300, due to cycles/age, is 330, so that puts you at 2970mAh, as just an educated guess. 5% of that number puts you back up around that 3150 range, where you find most of your cells.

Extreme spread on that test is only 75 and your mean average is 3135.75, which is pretty close to the claimed 3400mAh and realized 3300mAh, after 400+ cycles.

Numbers are fun.

Chris


----------



## Capolini (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^ I discharged them at 1A

I would never expect them to be the same mAh after 50 months/427 cycles! I think they are darn good batteries and it helps that I took care of them.

iirc I did a run time test on MAX w/ my BST. Cumulative run time was ~50 minutes,,when they were new it was around 62 minutes,,,,Not bad at all!

Numbers are fun,,,,,,I have charts w/ every battery and its charge/discharge cycles[how many]. I do this w/ batteries I never had before to see how long they last. Orbtronic was the first quality battery I got and they are still working!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Thanks Chris,YEP,,,,,,,,,,I have several naked and BT NCR18650B. 

Of course when I bought those Orbtronics[ beginning of hobby b/4 CPF!] I did not realize they were re wraps and could be gotten cheaper!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*

CLOSING IN ON 5K POSTS!

MR. OPUS AND MR. FENIX ARE GOING TO GET ALONG FINE.IF I FIND IT NECESSARY TO HAVE A 4.20V CHARGE AFTER IT COMES OFF OF THE OPUS[4.15V], I WILL JUST PUT IT IN MY FENIX FOR 3 TO 5 MINUTES!*


----------



## swan (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Like Chris said the opus tends to read a little high but i think your ncr cells are holding up remarkably well considering the charge count.

Only a 75 mah difference from highest to lowest on these four-impressive and shows how good these panasonic cells are.

I agree with you that charging at 3.5v or there abouts probably has contributed to their longevity. I do the same and my oldest jetbeam 2300 cells which are almost 6 years old still show around 2000 mah.

Actually i have never had a 18650 cell go bad yet over almost 6 yrs of use.

Capolini i like how you give your lights and cells hard real world use which helps a lot of readers , 5000 posts thanks for your valuable contribution..


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^^^

Thank you *swan!


*I am your average Joe when it comes to knowledge. I do like to give a lot of numbers and statistics so people have an idea of of how I use my cells and lights! I have always liked numbers! In 4th grade I was the Times table champion,REWARD: Get a drink of water[leave class] anytime I want!!:laughing:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*I am going to post numerous discharge/capacity test results along the way.

Posted like this: Battery/Purchase date/Cycles/mAh[capacity] 

With the exception of LGHG2/#1, All other batteries were discharged @ 3.0V and tested @ 1Amp

VTC6 #1/8.22.2016/43CYCLES/3038mAh -HKJ GOT 2976mAh @ 1AMP

VTC6 #2/8.22.2016/24 CYCLES/3047mAh

LGHG2 #1/6.17.2015/151 CYCLES/2235mAh-This one was only discharged to 3.35V??

LGHG2-#2/1.5.2016/58 CYCLES/3008mAh- ​HKJ GOT 2804 @ 1AMP.


*#2 LGHG2 works fine, not sure why it was only discharged @ 3.35v? It definitely affected the mAh but still seems low for .3V LESS of a discharge! I will test again.*



*


----------



## hahoo (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

that opus is second to the mc3000
its a great lil unit
ive tried them all, and it was the best till i got the mc 3000
you should get a mc3000
its so much more flexible than anything out there right now
beauty is you can set your cut off voltage to what ever you want
ive got mine set at 4,23, and they will rest at 4.21 after an hour or so of coming off
you can charge up to 3 amps , for ALL 4 CHANNELS if you need to, not just 1 amp
youll find out how much fun battery charging can be if you get it


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^^

Thanks for the suggestion. I just got this charger yesterday and I am ENJOYING it!

I have too many to begin with!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*ENLOOP AAA 750mAH - HR-4UTBG-PURCHASED ON 11.25.2013-

NOT SURE OF CHARGE CYCLES! USED IN 1 LIGHT AND 4 BATTERIES!

AT THE MOMENT I have TWO AAA LIGHTS.I USE IMR 10440 IN MY ULTRATAC K18 SS.I USE THESE IN MY OLIGHT i3S-CU.

*






That is impressive. 3.5 years old.Even if those are 75mAh off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> [...] They may have been charged to 4.20v BUT they were NEVER discharged[until now!] below 3.5V, Rarely under 3.6v and mostly 3.6V to 3.8v,,,,,,I believe that is a BIGGER key to their longevity than NOT charging them to 4.20v!



Not true. Doing all your discharges in the highest possible voltage range and unbalanced around 50% SOC is not good. In fact it is the worst possible management strategy when it comes to maximizing health (esp. cycle life). For example if instead you balanced your capacity use around 50% by using capacity only in the range 75%-25% (vs. 100%-50%) then studies show that you may gain close to 50% cycle life, e.g. you might get 600 equivalent full cycles instead of 400 cycles before your cells degrade to 80% of their original capacity. For details see my post here, esp. the final graph.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^^

Guess what Gauss163. I am not as technical as you!! I enjoy my hobby!

According to you, for "having the worst possible management strategy" they sure have lasted long and are still doing well.

80% of my lights are MODDED. When the batteries start getting weaker, for whatever reason, I am not worried about a few extra cycles,,,,,,,I just buy new batteries which are not that much these days! 

It is quite apparent that you like challenging people,,,even HKJ! 

I do not claim to have all this knowledge and am NOT interested in getting every spec out of a battery. I enjoy my hobby and am not going to let someone like you take the joy out of it!


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> Not true. Doing all your discharges in the highest possible voltage range and unbalanced around 50% SOC is not good. In fact it is the worst possible management strategy when it comes to maximizing health (esp. cycle life). For example if instead you balanced your capacity use around 50% by using capacity only in the range 75%-25% (vs. 100%-50%) then studies show that you may gain close to 50% cycle life, e.g. you might get 600 equivalent full cycles instead of 400 cycles before your cells degrade to 80% of their original capacity. For details see my post here, esp. the final graph.



Worst possible strategy or not, look at the life he has got out of the cells. Over 4 years and 400+ cycles and only around a 5% drop in capacity. This is what I was trying to tell you in the other thread Gauss. Imo it would be a waste of time and energy to try and use the 75-25% range even if it is "optimum". How much more life do you really need out of a $3 cell? For most users, I would suspect that the cells will die from old age before they could ever wear them out. These cells are very resilient and unless your hobby is playing with batteries or you have extreme OCD, there is no need to get fancy. Just charge them up fully, don't discharge them too low, store them anywhere in the 3.6-3.9V range and enjoy using your lights. Then, in 5 or ten years when they start getting tired, recycle them and grab a new batch of the latest cells.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

@Capolini I presumed from your remark about longevity that you might be interested in the studies. If not then, as you note, often you can still get reasonable life even without paying any attention to such.

When, as above, I supply links to the literature, they are not meant to be "challenging" but, rather, informative. There is much misinformation on the web about Li-ion technology, and part of the reason that I volunteer here and elsewhere is to help guide readers to more accurate information. Of course I do realize that not everyone is interested in more technical matters, but many of us do enjoy such - not only for optimizing Li-ion life etc, but also due to genuine curiosity about the underlying science (which can be quite enjoyable)


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Guess what Gauss163. I am not as technical as you!! I enjoy my hobby!
> 
> ...



Yep, he sure likes challenging people and trying to sound like an expert. Don't let him stress you out Cap. 

Thanks for publishing your test results by the way Capolini, I appreciate your efforts:thumbsup:.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Cells and batteries are cheap and considered consumables. While I don't want to trash them sooner than I might, they don't cost a lot of money in the long run.

It's like people cutting down a beer can and licking out the last few drops.

Life's too short to be analyzing over some of this stuff, IMO.

Chris


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Tachead said:


> Worst possible strategy or not, look at the life he has got out of the cells. Over 4 years and 400+ cycles and only around a 5% drop in capacity. [...]



It is impossible that they lost only 5% capacity in 400+ cycles over 4 years.

In any case, as I remarked above, even if you ignore optimizations you can still get halfway-decent cycle/calendar life. Whether or not that suffices will be a very subjective decision - highly dependent on context (a matter orthogonal to my reply above). 

Though it appears that _you _are not interested in optimizations that could yield 50% increases in lifetime, many hobbyists do have an interest in such matters. Moreover, learning about the underlying science helps one to understand not only these matters but also diverse aspects of Li-ion batteries (e.g. safety issues), so it is quite a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Tachead said:


> Yep, he sure likes challenging people and trying to sound like an expert. Don't let him stress you out Cap.
> 
> Thanks for publishing your test results by the way Capolini, I appreciate your efforts:thumbsup:.



My pleasure Tachead,,,,here are a few more simple minded tests for *POST #5000!

SOME OF MY 18350 IMR FROM OLDEST TO NEWEST:

ALL WERE DISCHARGED @ 500mAh

**AW IMR 18350/5.1.2015/179 CYCLES/622mAh -Rated 800mAh**

**EFEST IMR 18350/5.22.2015/#1-167 CYCLES-589mAh, #2-181 CYCLES-560mAh -Rated 700mAh -HKJ GOT 710mAh @500mAh

**KEEPPOWER IMR 18350/2.10.2017/#1-7 CYCLES -726mAh, #2-7 CYCLES-739mAh- Rated 750mAh-​HKJ GOT 711mAh @500mAh*


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Cells and batteries are cheap and considered consumables. While I don't want to trash them sooner than I might, they don't cost a lot of money in the long run.
> 
> It's like people cutting down a beer can and licking out the last few drops.
> 
> ...




*+1 *


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> My pleasure Tachead,,,,here are a few more simple minded tests for *POST #5000!
> 
> SOME OF MY 18350 IMR FROM OLDEST TO NEWEST:
> 
> ...




Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> *+1 *




+2


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*VTC5-6.7.2015-127 CYCLES-2598mAh *:thumbsup: *TESTED AT 1 AMP.* *HKJ GOT 2575 @1 AMP .....almost identical readings!*








*THIS SIMPLETON TESTING IS FUN!! LOL!*


----------



## swan (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> *VTC5-6.7.2015-127 CYCLES-2598mAh *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Capolini for posting real user tests

Notice everything posted from Gauss163 is not from personal experience but a Cut and Paste.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



swan said:


> Thanks Capolini for posting real user tests
> 
> Notice everything posted from Gauss163 is not from personal experience but a Cut and Paste.



Thanks *swan

*hmmm,, I never noticed that because I Gauss, I mean I Guess I never paid attention to his posts!


----------



## hahoo (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

how you liking that little opus so far cappy ?
its a nifty little deal aint it?
i tried nitecore, xtar, and they didnt do the job as well as the opus
sent them back and kept the opus
still use mine often, alongside of the rc3000:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



hahoo said:


> how you liking that little opus so far cappy ?
> its a nifty little deal aint it?
> i tried nitecore, xtar, and they didnt do the job as well as the opus
> sent them back and kept the opus
> still use mine often, alongside of the rc3000:thumbsup:



I love it!! It is fun to do the discharge/capacity tests! Even if it is 5 or 10% off. Right now I am doing my V'POWER IMR 26650 4200. It just passed that rated capacity @ 3.40v mark.

I will post those results when I am done,,,,,,then I am doing Efest 10440, then 4 year old NCR18650B AND 4 year old Orbtronic[NCR18650B]!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*VAPPOWER IMR 26650 4200mAh-9.24.2016-47 CYCLES EACH

BOTH DISCHARGED TO EXACTLY 2.80V @ 1A DISCHARGE RATE. I USE THESE IN MY U21vn. THEY WORK WELL!

*




*
HKJ GOT 4336mAh @1Amp

**IT MAY BE A FEW mA high, HOWEVER,,,,,**IIRC THIS CELL WAS UNDER RATED IN CAPACITY.I ACTUALLY USE THEM A MAX OF 20 MINUTES AND THEN PUT IN A FRESH CELL, BECUASE I LOVE MAX OUTPUT! WHEN I GET HOME THEY ARE ~ 3.88/3.90V!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*
TWO OLDIES BY GOODIES! BOTH BATTERIES WERE DISCHARGED DOWN TO 2.80V. RATE: 1AMP

ON LEFT: 2 X ORBTRONIC 18650 3400mAh/12.21.2012/271 CYCLES

ON RIGHT: 2 X NCR18650B 3400mAh/2.15.2013/177 CYCLES

*





*I AM SORRY TO INFORM MY FANS THAT THERE WILL ONLY BE A FEW MORE TESTS UNTIL I NEED NEW BATTERIES!*:wave:


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> *
> ON RIGHT: 2 X NCR18650B 3400mAh/2.15.2013/177 CYCLES [3311mAh, 3368mAh]
> *



Given that HKJ got 3162mAh for _new _NCR18650B cells at 1A, it is likely that your Opus is reporting higher than true capacities (probably 5-10% high). But that's within the expected accuracy range for the Opus BT-C3100. To find out just how high it is you could test a new cell that others have tested on more accurate/precise devices.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

^^^^

I understand what you are suggesting.

For me it would not be worth it to buy a brand new cell that I DON'T need just for a capacity comparison for One test.

I updated my posts. My comparisons to HKJ with the VTC5[me-2598mAh,HKJ-2575mAh] and VTC6 and a few other cells are pretty close. 

That tells me the accuracy of my Opus varies depending on the cells.


----------



## stephenk (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> Not true. Doing all your discharges in the highest possible voltage range and unbalanced around 50% SOC is not good. In fact it is the worst possible management strategy when it comes to maximizing health (esp. cycle life). For example if instead you balanced your capacity use around 50% by using capacity only in the range 75%-25% (vs. 100%-50%) then studies show that you may gain close to 50% cycle life, e.g. you might get 600 equivalent full cycles instead of 400 cycles before your cells degrade to 80% of their original capacity. For details see my post here, esp. the final graph.


Gauss - I think you've missed the point of what flashlights are for! If people keep their cells between 25-75% charge, then they are usually missing out on the highest possible output from the flashlight, and will have less runtime available. Charging back up to 100% after use is probably the most sensible and practical management of flashlight cells, and if shortens the cells life, then just replace with the latest and greatest!


----------



## tatasal (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Gauss163 said:


> Given that HKJ got 3162mAh for _new _NCR18650B cells at 1A, it is likely that your Opus is reporting higher than true capacities (probably 5-10% high). But that's within the expected accuracy range for the Opus BT-C3100. To find out just how high it is you could test a new cell that others have tested on more accurate/precise devices.



HKJ's cell is not the same cell that Capolini tested (of which we don't know how different your cells and the one tested by HKJ had lived its life, etc.) I remember my brand-new Panasonic NCR18650B bowed-out at 3350mah when tested in my BT-C3100.

I will re-post what I posted in another thread here in CPF:


Years ago, when I got my Opus BT-C3100 2.1, for the sake of _*comparison*, (*not accuracy*) I tested its Discharge Capacity reading compared to my iCharger. (The iCharger is a highly-rated hobby charger among the RC forum guys, way up than SkyRC's B6, also in the same category, and the MC3000 was not around then)

And just to minimize other variables that might influence the results, on both occasions, the charger I used to fully-charge the cell before each Discharge Test was my Xtar VP2.

I used a brand-new Panasonic NCR18650PD, considered at that time one of the better high-drain 10A, 2900mAh cell around.* Take note that I only used this one cell.

I set the iCharger's Discharge terminal voltage the same with the Opus at 2.8V.

The resulting difference on both Discharge Capacity test sessions between the 2.1 Opus and my iCharger was 8 mAh. If fact, I have posted these results with photos in the 'other' forum but unfortunately the photos were all erased when I cleaned up my Photobucket gallery.*_


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Good quality 18650"s are $4-$5.
Charge them fully, use them, then recharge them fully, using a decent charger.
I even keep some fully charged as spares in case they are needed.
So what if I don"t get the absolute maximum number of cycles out of them.
If & when they start to fail I will get new cells which will probably be better than the cells they replace.
Personally I don"t understand this molly coddling of cells.
What do people do with their cordless power tool packs ?
I suspect they charge them fully, use them then re-charge them fully & store them fully charged ready to be used the next time same as with any Li-ion powered appliance.
It really doesn"t worry me whether I get say 200, 300, 400 cycles etc.
All that concerns me really is that the cells are good quality & the charger used charges correctly.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

^^^^^

I agree with you.

I bought this charger to have fun w/ it and I have always liked numbers and statistics!

With that said I still like the simplicity of my Fenix ARE-C2 and the fact that it charges the fastest and ALWAYS gives a full charge!:thumbsup:

p.s. I know it is NOT my computer! The site has been sloooowww the last several days w/ server errors from time to time!


----------



## seery (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> p.s. I know it is NOT my computer! The site has been sloooowww the last several days w/ server errors from time to time!


No problems on our iMacs, iPads, or iPhones. 

Everything has loaded quick and no errors. 

You may need to update your network settings. Also if you're using a PC, maybe you have some viruses.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



seery said:


> No problems on our iMacs, iPads, or iPhones.
> 
> Everything has loaded quick and no errors.
> 
> You may need to update your network settings. Also if you're using a PC, maybe you have some viruses.



Possible but I doubt it,,,,,everything else opens up fine and instantly.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



bella-headlight said:


> Good quality 18650"s are $4-$5.
> Charge them fully, use them, then recharge them fully, using a decent charger.
> I even keep some fully charged as spares in case they are needed.
> So what if I don"t get the absolute maximum number of cycles out of them.
> ...



I will expand a little more on this without too much elaboration!

I am not concerned if I get 200/300/400 ect. charge cycles. What I expect and have gotten w/ the quality cells that I use is at least 2 years of good performance in my modded lights. Regardless if that is 150 cycles or 400 cycles!

"Molly coddling"!!,,,,,,,,I looked it up. It was what I expected it to mean!,over protective, to coddle[that's obvious!] or spoil.

Similar to when my buddy use to say, "He has lived such a sheltered life"!:laughing: 

So are you an Italian living in the UK or just like the Word "bella"?!....beautiful headlight.

lastly, I am half Italian and been to Italy 3 times. My G'mom was One of Eight. Six lived b/w 97 and 103 w/ Three living OVER 100!!

I KNOW THEIR SECRET!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



tatasal said:


> HKJ's cell is not the same cell that Capolini tested (of which we don't know how different your cells and the one tested by HKJ had lived its life, etc.) I remember my brand-new Panasonic NCR18650B bowed-out at 3350mah when tested in my BT-C3100. [...]



Of course they are not the exact same cell, but they are both the same model (NCR18650B). The OP's cells were old (177 cycles), and presumably HKJ's were almost new. But HKJ's new cells tested at 3162mAh at 1A, about 6% less than the OP's old cells = 3340mAh at 1A on the Opus BT-C3100.

How else do you propose to explain that 6% difference (probably much higher given the huge age difference) other than inaccuracy of the Opus? We know HKJ is using equipment _much _more accurate and precise than the Opus, so the error is surely with the Opus, not HKJ's equipment. Iirc, Opus engineer Henry Xu claimed that they are not using high precision components or very accurate calibration, so 5-10% worst-case error for the Opus should not be too surprising. Note also the charge process can also play a role in the discharge results (e.g. the Opus could be overcharging them, so the OP's cells could be starting with higher capacity then HKJ's cells). 

In any case, all factors considered, you shouldn't expect much better for any budget analyzing charger. If you want greater accuracy/precision you'll need to pay more, e.g. the SkyRC MC3000. But most users do not need such, esp. if they are only using the analyzing feature to track the health of cells, since then all that matters is the _relative _difference in capacity, not the _absolute _values. And the relative differences should be more accurate (at least if you always use the same slot to avoid slot inconsistencies).


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Hi Capolini my remark about "molly coddling" wasn"t aimed at you rather that there are often threads about how to get the most cycles from a cell & only charging to a certain voltage & only charging to a certain voltage.
As good quality cells are so cheap & people don"t "molly coddle" other Li-ion powered things I personally cannot see the point where flashlight Li-ions are concerned.
"So are you an Italian living in the UK or just like the Word "bella"?!....beautiful headlight."
Neither, I tried to register as headlight, which is the user name I use on some other forums, but it wouldn"t let me as the name was already taken.
Bella was the name of my old dog so I just put that with headlight.
BTW I don"t think the forum problems I am encountering have anything to do with my end either.
Non of the other forums I use have a problem, they are all lightening quick, it is just this one.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*
This is a test of Four[4] Keeppower 18500 1700mAh cells[SANYO]. I bought the Light from another CPF member[jmpaul320]. The Four batteries came with it.

**I BOUGHT IT ON JULY 15TH, 2015. JUSTIN BOUGHT THE BATTERIES IN JULY OF 2014.THE BATTERIES IN SLOTS THREE[3] AND FOUR[4] WERE ONLY USED A FEW TIMES AND BASICALLY HAVE BEEN IN STORAGE[3.60V] FOR ALMOST TWO[2] YEARS.
**
SLOTS #1 AND #2 ARE THE ONLY ONES I USED.

SLOTS THREE[3] AND FOUR[4] REMAINED IN STORAGE UNTIL TODAY.

**I DID THE TEST TWICE BECAUSE SLOT #1 "READ" NULL @ 3.30V . SO IN MY SECOND TEST SLOTS ONE[1] AND THREE[3] READ NULL NEAR THE END OF THE TEST!! I REMOVED THE BATTERY IN #1 AS YOU CAN SEE FROM THE PHOTO.

**FOR WHATEVER REASON I BELIEVE THE "PROTECTION" TRIPPED. THE BATTERIES DID NOT REGISTER ON MY DMM AFTER SEVERAL TRIES, PUT IT IN MY FENIX ARE-C2 AND THEY CAME BACK TO LIFE!

**HKJ GOT 1619mAh @ 1amp. I ALSO DISCHARGED THEM AT 1 AMP.

**FINALLY!!! AT LEAST WE GOT TO SEE ONE USED FOR 20 MONTHS [SLOT #2] AND ONE TAKEN OUT OF HIBERNATION FOR THE LAST 32 MONTHS[SLOT #4]

**I ALWAYS LIKE TO EXPLAIN EVERYTHING EVEN THOUGH THIS IS A SIMPLE TEST! 

**I DO IT FOR MY ENJOYMENT AND IF ANYONE ELSE GETS ANYTHING OUT OF IT THAT IS A BONUS.*








*​HKJ-1619mAh @ 1amp*


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

You might want to try swapping the cells between slots 2 and 4 and repeat. It's possible that only some of the slots are reading high (iirc some users have reported such).


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

^^^^ Do not know what you mean? What does that have to do w/ the "NULL" message?

Also slot 4 should have more capacity,,,it was never used and in storage!!!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

If you test the same cell in different slots then you can determine if only some of the slots are reading high (vs. HKJ), or all of them. And you can see how consistent they are.

As for the NULLs, one of the recent changes in the BT-C3400 firmware was to raise the discharge termination voltage to avoid falsely tripping undervoltage protection. If you have an earlier version then that is likely the cause.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*

I DO NOT HAVE A BRAND NEW NCR18650B PROTECTED BUT I REALIZED I DO HAVE AN NCR18650B BT "UNPROTECTED" THAT WAS NEVER USED AND I BOUGHT IT ON 1.30.2016.BASICALLY 1 YEAR OLD STORED @ 3.60V.

IT WILL BE TESTED IN SLOT #3. THE SAME SLOT AS MY 4 YEAR OLD NCR18650B[PROTECTED] IN MY ORIGINAL TEST WHICH DISPLAYS 3311mAh!

HKJ GOT:3197mAh FROM THE "UNPROTECTED" CELL @ 1AMP AND 3162mAh FROM THE PROTECTED NCR18650B.NOT MUCH DIFFERENCE.

THIS TEST CERTAINLY WON'T BE PERFECT AND IS ALL IN FUN. 
*









*
THIS READING IS MORE ON PAR THAN MY FIRST TEST W/ THE 4 YEAR OLD NCR!
**
THE XTAR SEEMS ON PAR TO BE ~10% HIGH.

THAT CONCLUDES MY TESTS FOR A WHILE! *


----------



## seery (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

@ Capolini

Why the constant shouting with the all-caps and bold? 

I enjoy your posts, but shouting changes the tone of a thread [and gets annoying] so I tend to skip over the posts where you shout...

:whoopin:


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



seery said:


> @ Capolini
> 
> Why the constant shouting with the all-caps and bold?
> 
> ...



Shouting??? I did not know letters could speak!!

That is fine. I like it because it is easier for me to read

In addition your only contribution[I use that term loosely] has been commenting about this and why this site is not slow and that it may be my computer!

No comments about the subject matter.

Darn it , I forget to get colorful and put this in bold! I will save it for my next test! :laughing:


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Agreed, please don't type in ALL CAPS ALL THE TIME Cap. Everyone will appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



nbp said:


> Agreed, please don't type in ALL CAPS ALL THE TIME Cap. Everyone will appreciate it. Thank you.



OK,,,,,,I don't unless I am doing testing or reviewing.

The next tonight or tomorrow will have Capital letters.


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

There's really no need to ever type an entire post in all caps. If you have good content people will read it. All caps will likely deter more readers than it draws so you do yourself a disservice IMO.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*@seery,
*
Your the first one to complain and moments later *npb* suggested that I DO NOT use CAPS ALL the time.

Isn't it Ironic that after 3.5 years on here and making similar posts along the way, then ALL of the sudden You complain and a mod comes on here and suggests that I DO NOT use CAPS ALL of the time?!

It should be really simple. We have rights to read and participate in a thread or not. If it bothers you, go elsewhere.No one else has complained.

You must have some pull. Maybe your in line to be a mod when the next one retires.


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Incorrect. I have no relationship with seery whatsoever. 

I have never liked it when people do it, and on nearly every forum people will say the same thing: "Stop shouting at us."

Since it was brought up, and you hassled seery about it, I commented on it. I think you will find most people agree. Write however you want; but don't take offense if people don't want to read it. 

nbp out.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



nbp said:


> Incorrect. I have no relationship with seery whatsoever.
> 
> I have never liked it when people do it, and on nearly every forum people will say the same thing: "Stop shouting at us."
> 
> ...




Ok,,,,,,,,,compromise and "Mod"eration is the best!
*
I will still be the same Bold and Colorful Capolini! *


I have to get back to my historical and ground breaking research.


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

To be fair, I do enjoy the content of your posts and your sense of humor though.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*
SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS
Device: Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:LGHG2 18650 3000mAh

Purchased:January 5,2016

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:63


Slot #1-2952mAh-2h58m
Slot #2-3008mAh-3h2m
Slot #3-2923mAh-2h57m
Slot #4-2998mAh-3h1m

Largest margin between slots: 85mAh-slots #2 and #3.
Four slot average:2970mAh
Average test time:3h0m


*






















*I hope someone got something out of this. I know I enjoyed this simple test! *

*

*


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



nbp said:


> To be fair, I do enjoy the content of your posts and your sense of humor though.


+1 capo does have great input and sense of humor. nbp you do a great fair job also. Love your input in the adventure posts.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Offgridled said:


> +1 capo does have great input and sense of humor. nbp you do a great fair job also. Love your input in the adventure posts.



Thanks,more importantly what do you think about the thread,,,,,,,it is time to get back on topic!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> Thanks,more importantly what do you think about the thread,,,,,,,it is time to get back on topic!



NOOOOOOOOOOOO...

I'm giving my Opus a workout, since I cracked open another Sony VAIO pack Saturday night. All eight Sony 18650s are dated June 2002, as per the Battery Bros' tool. All were either 3.75v, or 3.76v and I managed not to shock myself opening this pack up!

Their voltages sag quickly at around the 3.30v mark under a 1A discharge, but there's some life left in them at 1A and 500mA drains, so I'll keep them.

Would never know without an analyzing charger like the Opus.

Chris


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

^^^^^

Cool! Sounds like fun. I like doing these simple tests and I believe what I heard that the Opus is ~ 5 to 10 ~ off. Although I have tested a few batteries that were close to specs.

Tomorrow I will finish my NCR Slot comparison!

Did you ever test One battery in ALL Four slots to compare consistencies? 85mAh between lowest and highest! It was a Good idea by Gauss163!!



*
Slot #1-2952mAh-2h58m
Slot #2-3008mAh-3h2m
Slot #3-2923mAh-2h57m
Slot #4-2998mAh-3h1m

Largest margin between slots: 85mAh-slots #2 and #3.
Four slot average:2970mAh
Average test time:3h0m*


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

I've had an opus for quite a while now and absolutely love it . I've been looking at the fenix now for backing up my charge.




pic upload


----------



## Capolini (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

^^^

Do you know how to read the code on your NCR'S?

6901= 6=2016,9=September,01= the day.end product,,,,,9.1.2016

I would not get the Fenix ARE-C2+!! Just my opinion which I explained in another thread.

Unfortunately they[Fenix Outfitters] only have a few, [if that] original ARE-C2 left. They sent me[discounted] one of the last ones when I traded it in for the new + version!

Now I have 3 of them. It charges faster than any charger I have and always gives a FULL charge! It charged a 26650 faster than my efest LUC v4 did on the 2a setting!Most if not all of the newer chargers voltage meters are 0.03 to 0.05v off.

My opus...all 4 channels read 4.20 and my DMM measure them @ 4.15v.A few newer batteries came out @ 4.16v when the meter read 4.21v.

It is my pet peeve and irritates me when they come out lower,,,because they are still going to settle several hundredths of a volt after that! :shakehead


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

That makes perfect sense. But I'm the same way


----------



## bella-headlight (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

With my 3 x Lii-500"s cells checked the second they come off the charger show 4.21 then settle to 4.20v
My Xtar S2 Rocket also shows cells immediately after charge at 4.21 then settling to 4.20v, this charger can charge at 2A unlike the Lii-500 which can charge all 4 bays at 1A.
My Lii-100"s (6 of them) & Lii-202"s (2 of) charge the same as above.
That is all with good new"ish cells, old laptop pulls tend to settle to 4.17v-4.18v on the above chargers, obviously depending on how healthy the cell is.
All my other chargers, an Opus 3100, 2 x D4"s, 2 x I4"s, 2 x C4"s all show "good" cells at 4.15v to 4.17 immediately off the charger then the cells settle at between 4.14v & 4.16v.
I like my cells "fully" charged so use my Liitokala"s & Rocket exclusively nowadays & the other chargers are resigned to a drawer.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*
SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS

Device:Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:NCR18650B BT Unprotected 3400mAh

Purchased: January 30th,2016

Discharge rate:1Amp

Cycles: 7

Just so there is no confusion! The same battery was tested in all Four slots to see what the consistency was from slot to slot.

Slot #1-3446mAh-3h28m
Slot #2-3314mAh-3h21m
Slot #3-3399mah-3h25m
Slot #4-3483mAh-3h30m

Largest Differential-169mAh-[slots 2 and 4]
Four slot median-3385mAh
Average test duration-3h26m

**** If my math is right that is a 4.9% differential in capacity between the lowest[3314mAh] reading in slot #2 and the highest[3483mAh] reading in slot #4, which is 169mAh!

Slot #1

*




*
SLOT #2*



*
Slot#3
*




*​Slot#4*





*I noticed that the slot readings were NOT consistent from battery to battery. In other words, slot #2 read the highest for the LGHG2 test and slot #4 read the highest with the NCR test. The lowest slot readings for each test also did not correlate.*


----------



## Capolini (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*

I am having fun! I hope the millions following this thread are also enjoying themselves!

**SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS

Device:Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Soshine 18650 3400mAh protected 

Purchased: 8.27.2014

Born on date:11.15.2013

Torch used in:TK75vn V4

Discharge rate:1Amp

Cycles: 230


Slot #1-3146mAh-3h9m
Slot #2-3245mAh-3h9m
Slot #3-3237mAh-3h8m
Slot #4-3278mAh-3h12m

Largest Differential-132mAh-[slots 1 and 4]
Four slot median-3226mAh
Average test duration-3h9m

**Close up of born on date:I wish ALL batteries had a born on date and it was required like our food products! This is the best one because you do not have to decode it!

*










*



*


----------



## cpa (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> *
> 
> I am having fun! I hope the millions following this thread are also enjoying themselves!**
> 
> *



We do !!!!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



cpa said:


> We do !!!!











Thanks cpa,,,,,,,you and my brother have something in common! He own a business in North Jersey.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 8, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS
Device: Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Batteries:NCR18650B 3400mAh BT Unprotected- BOD:September 27,2014

Purchased:January 30,2015, First used on January 12,2016.

Used in:K40vn

Discharged @ 1amp 

Cycles:85


Slot #1-3277mAh-3h12m
Slot #2-3351mAh-3h10m
Slot #3-3293mAh-3h17m


** HKJ tested brand new ones @1AMP w/ a capacity of 3197mAh**

Largest margin between slots:74mAh[slots 1 and 2]
Four slot average:3307mAh
Average test time:3h14m

*



*

*


----------



## Capolini (Mar 9, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

*SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Samsung INR18650 30Q-3000mAh

Purchased:November 27th,2016

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:3


Slot #1-3037mAh-3h4m
Slot #2-3104mAh-3h8m
Slot #3-3087mAh-3h7m
Slot #4-3137mAh-3h10m

HKJ GOT 2884mAh @ 1amp

MY Four[4] slot average is 3091mAh which is 6.7% HIGHER than HKJ'S reading of 2884mAh.**

Largest margin between slots: 100mAh-slots #1 and #4.
Four slot average:3091mAh
Average Test time:3h7m

*


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

You might be interested to learn that another Opus BT-C3100 user reports that his unit also often erroneously reports 10% higher capacity than HKJ and others.


----------



## cpa (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Hello!!!...

I want to participate in this thread...
Here is my first test with my brand new MC3000.
3 test batteries, 18650 2200mAh.
On the Opus:




On the MC3000 (you must see on the capacity 1, capacity 2 and capacity 3 fields)





On the Opus: Charge Test, 500mAh
On the MC3000: Cycle C>D>C, 4.2V to 2.8V, 500mAh

Very similar results, doesn't it??


----------



## Capolini (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

My Final thoughts b/w the Fenix ARE-C2 and the Opus. I know I would be in the minority in my opinion,,,but I am ok w/ that!

If I could ONLY choose ONE I would pick the Fenix ARE-C2. A FULL charge and a faster charge. That is what I look for. The Opus is fun for testing but after that I won't be using it nearly as much as my Fenix ARE-C2. As mentioned in this thread[my 4+ year old Orbtronics/480+ cycles] many of my batteries have numerous cycles and continued longevity and they are being charged at either .5A or 1.0 Accordingly and in a timely fashion!

What needs to be kept in mind[at least my mind] is that when they come off the charger at 4.15V[Opus], the resting voltages, depending on the age/type of battery are anywhere b/w 4.11V and 4.14V. That does not do it for me!!!:sigh:


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

@cpa Very interesting. Your Opus is only about 0.6% (13.7/2147) different from your MC3000. What cells were they, and what firmware version is your Opus?


----------



## cpa (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Opus is 2.2, and the batteries are three red ones from a HP portable printer. I guess are Sanyo, but they are unbranded.
I'll post a pic this night.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

I am not all surprised with those close results between the Opus and MC3000, as I posted elsewhere, I once tested the Opus versus my iCharger and the difference was 8 mAh, out of the same cell tested, a Panasonic 2900mah.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



tatasal said:


> I am not all surprised with those close results between the Opus and MC3000, as I posted elsewhere, I once tested the Opus versus my iCharger and the difference was 8 mAh, out of the same cell tested, a Panasonic 2900mah.



But one should be surprised given that others have reported results that imply their Opus BT-C3100 capacity results are 10% high. It would be interesting to know the primary source of the error, e.g. inconsistent charge levels, imprecise calibration/components of the Opus, etc.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Gauss163 said:


> But one should be surprised given that others have reported results that imply the Opus capacity is 10% high. It would be interesting to know the primary source of the error, e.g. inconsistent charge levels, imprecise calibration/components of the Opus, etc.



cpa and I have reported OUR observations, you cannot argue with that. As admitted, the Opus, and the other chargers here in Cpf, are NOT laboratory-grade nor NASA-approved electronics gadgets so I personally don't expect laboratory-grade specs. Let the others say their piece by posting here too.

If the others have reported different readings than ours, what's the big hullabaloo?


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



tatasal said:


> If the others have reported different readings than ours [...]



As you surely know (being the organizer of an Opus BT-C3100 group buy), just like above, _many _Opus Bt-C3100 users have reported that the capacity readings are often quite high, up to 10% or more. So when a couple users report otherwise, it would be interesting to know if this is merely a fluke, or if there is something more interesting behind it. Given that the Opus engineer Henry Xu has mentioned 5% figures a couple times, I would suspect that the larger capacity errors are to be expected (though one might get luckier in rare cases).


----------



## HKJ (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

Opus do pwm discharge with about 3A current and terminates at 2.8V or 3.xV (Sorry I cannot remember the voltage) depending on model.
SkyRC discharges with constant current at selected level and stops at selected voltage.

In some cases they will show the same value, in other there will be huge differences.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



HKJ said:


> Opus do pwm discharge with about 3A current and terminates at 2.8V or 3.xV (Sorry I cannot remember the voltage) depending on model.
> SkyRC discharges with constant current at selected level and stops at selected voltage.
> 
> In some cases they will show the same value, in other there will be huge differences.



No doubt the pwm (vs CC) charging will introduce some error. But it is not clear that this is the primary source of the error. Another possibility is that (under certain conditions) the Opus is charging the cells more fully (in which case its capacity readings are not necessarily erroneous). Unless someone does a carefully controlled test we can only speculate.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*

I keep it simple. Mine has been as close as 1% to 3%[VTC5/VTC6] off HKJ numbers. Other ~ 10% high. 

When they seem high I just estimate ~ 7% off.

I have said this many times. It is NOT hard at all to tell when the battery is getting weaker. My Run times decline and when I check voltages after a charge and especially after it rests several hours later, a 4.08v/09v ect is a good enough indication for me.Actually it is a better indication than the capacity tests the Opus does. The Opus tests are fun and give a general analysis.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Gauss163 said:


> No doubt the pwm (vs CC) charging will introduce some error. But it is not clear at all that this is the primary source of the error. Another possibility is that the Opus is charging the cells more fully (in which case its capacity readings are not necessarily erroneous). Unless someone does a carefully controlled test we can only speculate.




I was not talking about charging, but about *dis*charging.
The way the two chargers discharge will affect the result, especially with older batteries (With high internal resistance the voltage will drop much more at each discharge pulse).

If the tested 2200mAh battery was 2200mAh, that is about the best battery to compare with. Capacity will be at a fairly high voltage, i.e. differences in termination voltage and drops due to 3A current is not very significant for the result.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



HKJ said:


> I was not talking about charging, but about *dis*charging [...]



Of course. But it is important to emphasize that charging plays an essential role too. If the Opus is charging to higher capacity than the MC3000, then its discharge test will report higher capacity. In controlled tests one can eliminate possible charging differences by performing all charges on the same device (and slot) - preferably the most precise / consistent one available.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Gauss163 said:


> Of course. But it is important to emphasize that charging plays an essential role too. If the Opus is charging to higher capacity than the MC3000, then its discharge test will report higher capacity. In controlled tests one can eliminate possible charging differences by performing all charges on the same device (and slot) - preferably the most precise / consistent one available.



My Opus charges ALL batteries to 4.15v. I already DID the slot test with Two different batteries[your suggestion] and no comment by you!! lol!

Your comments are contradictory to EVERYONE! That says a lot right there!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> My Opus charges ALL batteries to 4.15v. I already DID the slot test with Two different batteries[your suggestion] and no comment by you!! lol!



What "comments" did you expect? You ran the tests I suggested and obtained the results that I expected you would.



Capolini said:


> Your comments are contradictory



How can nonexistent comments be "contradictory"? Please be more precise._ What _do you believe is "contradictory"?


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Gauss163 said:


> What "comments" did you expect? You ran the tests I suggested and obtained the results that I expected you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Vague comments like that are not constructive. _Precisely _what do you believe is "contradictory"?



Keep it simple Gauss!

Look at your history on here and BLF. Maybe I should of added a few more words like argumentative,combative and challenging,,,to EVERYONE that is willing to debate you!

I have observed this and witnessed this as many others have.

I do not say these things because I want to put someone down. I say them because I[and others] have witnessed this many times and I am very observant, open, honest and DIRECT!

I am your average Joe when it comes to Flashlight/battery knowledge.

I excel in Human behavior and detecting the defects of character that can be associated with that.

With that said it does not take a rocket scientist to see the patterns[so predicable] that develop between you and just about everyone you encounter.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

@Gauss,

Sorry if I was vague. Here is a precise example.

Look at post # 28 and your comments.

It is NOT what you say it is How you say it!

You criticize and pick apart what has been and still is a SUCCESSFUL way of charging and maintaining my batteries. You will find any detail in YOUR mind that will contradict or belittle someone else's experiences.

You are a master at justifying and rationalizing something into your way of thinking which you think is absolute!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: FENIX AND OPUS:UNIFICATION, DEDICATION AND EDIFICATION!!!*



Capolini said:


> Keep it simple Gauss!



Some matters (e.g. battery electrochemistry) are, alas, innately complex. If you're not interested in more technical posts then you can simply ignore them (which will yield longer calendar and cycle life for your CAPS key!)

In any case when, as in post #28, someone informs you that something you guessed was wrong, it would be more constructive to interpret that feedback in the positive way that it was intended - to give you useful information that can improve your Li-ion experience - rather than construing it in the most negative way that you can possibly imagine. 

There is much misinformation on the web about Li-ion tech. The more we can help to educate each other the more we can work around that. If we were afraid to correct misinformation for fear it might offend someone we'd all probably be cluelessly happily using 100000mAh Ultrafire cells. Thankfully we're not.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Like I said: You are a master at justifying and rationalizing something into your way of thinking which you think is absolute!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

@Gauss163

Final thoughts on this.

You ONLY respond to what you WANT to respond to[Control]. Typical behavior of those who are in denial of their actions.

,,,,Moving forward


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

Happy battery charging Wednesday too all


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Offgridled said:


> Happy battery charging Wednesday too all



How do you charge your batteries? Are you doing it correctly and according to standards?!

Whose standards? What standards? Can we have our own standards and still be happy and have fun?!!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

*SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Keeppower 18650 3400mAh Protected

Purchased:January 20,2015

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:152


Slot #1-3196mAh
Slot #2-3304mAh
Slot #3-3288mAh
Slot #4-3271mAh
**
Largest margin between slots: 108mAh-slots #1 and #2.**

Slot Median:3264mAh

HKJ: 1AMP DISCHARGE=3211mAh**

My Slot Median is 1.7% higher than HKJ. Keep in mind my batteries are 2 years old w/ 152 cycles.

**
*


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Capolini said:


> How do you charge your batteries? Are you doing it correctly and according to standards?!
> 
> Whose standards? What standards? Can we have our own standards and still be happy and have fun?!!


My standards are extremely high. I spent 5 years in college on the correct charging process.

I really appreciate your going thru this for us!!


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

Hey, I just went to bed and missed the excitement.

Anyway, has anyone tried this? Have you tried discharging AGAIN after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?

I accidentally did it and was surprised there was some more mAh (about 80mah, IIRC) left before it goes 'done'. I know this capacity left (and even the 5% differences) won't matter much in real flashlight use (as these numerical differences are completely wiped out a few seconds after flashlight turn-on), but for some members who are into this game, what then is the real discharge capacity, the first one or should we add the second result?

Alas, this is just a sound-off from me and I actually don't really care about these numbers as much as I used to, of which it was during my first foray into this hobby years ago and acquired my iCharger and started breaking laptop packs. Man, that was the real exciting part. With brand-new cells, not much suspense anymore.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> Hey, I just went to bed and missed the excitement.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone tried this? Have you tried discharging AGAIN after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?
> 
> ...




I guess you can say that when I did my slot to slot comparison w/ the same cell. Starting with post #71[LGHG2] and then post # 80 w/ NCR18650B.

They rested over night.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Capolini said:


> I guess you can say that when I did my slot to slot comparison w/ the same cell. Starting with post #71[LGHG2] and then post # 80 w/ NCR18650B.
> 
> They rested over night.



You might have misread my post. I was saying that "_Have you tried discharging *AGAIN *after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?" , etc.

I mean, I accidentally put a Discharged cell that has rested overnight for *another *discharge test._


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> Anyway, has anyone tried this? Have you tried discharging AGAIN after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?
> 
> I accidentally did it and was surprised there was some more mAh (about 80mah, IIRC) left before it goes 'done'. I know this capacity left (and even the 5% differences) won't matter much in real flashlight use (as these numerical differences are completely wiped out a few seconds after flashlight turn-on), but for some members who are into this game, what then is the real discharge capacity, the first one or should we add the second result?



Yes, there will usually be some residual capacity that was not accessible due to voltage drop from internal resistance/impedance. It will be minimal except at very high rates and/or very high IR. It is _not _counted in standard discharge tests (which by convention are terminated once the discharge reaches the termination voltage, even if there is much capacity remaining).

For example, the 20A discharge below (lowest white curve) only drained about 67% capacity before it hit termination voltage = 2.8V. You can access the residual 33% using lower rate discharges (it would take many cycles to access most of it at the same high rate).






Graph excerpted from here.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> You might have misread my post. I was saying that "_Have you tried discharging *AGAIN *after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?" , etc.
> 
> I mean, I accidentally put a Discharged cell that has rested overnight for *another *discharge test._



Yes,,I stand corrected[misread],,,,,,I have not done that.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Gauss163 said:


> Yes, there will usually be some residual capacity that was not accessible due to voltage drop from internal resistance/impedance. It will be minimal except at very high rates and/or very high IR. It is _not _counted in standard discharge tests (which by convention are terminated once the discharge reaches the termination voltage, even if there is much capacity remaining).
> 
> For example, the 20A discharge below (lowest white curve) only drained about 67% capacity before it hit termination voltage = 2.8V. You can access the residual 33% using lower rate discharges (it would take many cycles to access most of it at the same high rate).
> 
> ...



Ok, this means that unless a _*discharge rate is specified*_, then there is little to argue about discharge capacities.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> Ok, this means that unless a _*discharge rate is specified*_, then there is little to argue about discharge capacities.



But the OP specified the discharge rates, and correctly made comparisons at the same rates, so it is not clear what your point is.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Gauss163 said:


> But the OP specified the discharge rates, and correctly made comparisons at the same rates, so it is not clear what your point is.



I don't mean the op (and I know what the op means), but in general, discharge capacity topics. Sorry for not being specific enough, like a discharge rate I just mentioned , haha!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> You might have misread my post. I was saying that "_Have you tried discharging *AGAIN *after a discharge test a cell that has rested overnight?" , etc.
> 
> I mean, I accidentally put a Discharged cell that has rested overnight for *another *discharge test._



lol!! I thought about this again! 

This is what I did, it just was NOT done accidentally. I discharged the SAME cell 4 X after resting over night. It was just done in different slots to see the comparison for consistency.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Capolini said:


> lol!! I thought about this again!
> 
> This is what I did, it just was NOT done accidentally. I discharged the SAME cell 4 X after resting over night. It was just done in different slots to see the comparison for consistency.



Try lowering the discharge rates to 200ma and you will get higher mahs.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



tatasal said:


> Try lowering the discharge rates to 200ma and you will get higher mahs.



ok,but why would I want to do that?!

I am using modded lights and it would NOT be realistic in terms of my run times.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



swan said:


> Thanks Capolini for posting real user tests
> 
> Notice everything posted from Gauss163 is not from personal experience but a Cut and Paste.




This says it all! Does he even OWN any Torches/batteries or flashlights?

Sorry,,,,,,,,I had a relapse.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*



Capolini said:


> ok,but why would I want to do that?!
> 
> I am using modded lights and it would NOT be realistic in terms of my run times.



Haha, just in case you want more experiment I guess...anyway,


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



swan said:


> Notice everything posted from Gauss163 is not from personal experience but a Cut and Paste.



Best of luck to you if you think that you can rediscover the entire field of battery electrochemistry from "personal experience".

Meanwhile, the rest of us will leverage the cited scientific studies to optimize our Li-ion experience when so desired.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> Best of luck to you if you think that you can rediscover the entire field of battery electrochemistry from "personal experience".
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of us will leverage the cited scientific studies to optimize our Li-ion experience when so desired.


I love experiments makes for great you tube videos. Lol


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

The simple things in life that can make a simple man[w/ a complicated brain!] like me happy!

I went to LiIonwholesale to do some testing with some Opus 2.2 chargers. Used Two different voltage meters, mine and Dominic's.They were 0.01v difference in testing 10 different batteries. Consistent results across the board

Long story short. The First one I tested gave ALL my batteries 0.03v more charge than my original one!!!:twothumbs Instead of being 4.15v off the charger and tested w/ DMM. Mine were ALL 4.18v and Dom's were all 4.19v! I exchanged the chargers with gratitude from both sides!

I know, I know,0.03v will make very, very little difference in run time. That is not my motive for maintaining my serenity! It is psychological knowing that even after resting, they will not go below 4.15v,unless they are very old batteries!

Thanks Jon[Owner LiIonwholsale] for giving your #1 local customer some simple and meaningful satisfaction!!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Now I have to compare discharge/capacity tests results from both chargers on ~ 25 batteries that I tested!! NOT!

Only a few,,,a few VTC series and my 30Q'S.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Good to hear about the swap! Mine ends around 4.16v. I pulled 4 cells off the charger last night BEFORE they were done, but at 4.18 (displayed on the Opus). Of course that's higher when charging, so they were 4.14 on the DMM. I could have gotten them to 4.16 on the DMM but wasn't patient enough.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

A few capacity tests were done. ALL done @1 amp like HKJ and my original tests w/ original charger.

VTC5-HKJ-2531mAh, Original Opus-2598mAh,New Opus-2470mAh. The battery was purchased 6.17.2015

Difference:New Opus is 5% lower than Origianl. Diff. b/w HKJ and New Opus is 2.5% lower.

VTC6-HKJ-2976mAh, OLD OPUS-3047,NEW Opus-2786mAh.NEW Opus is 8.6% Lower than Old Opus and 6.4% lower than HKJ! Purchased 8.22.2016

This all tells me that a sample of Two Opus shows a pretty big difference. The old was consistently HIGHER than HKJ. This NEW one is showing lower numbers than both!

Conclusion: I am NOT going to get caught up in these numbers because of the inaccuracy and inconsistencies that are shown! I will say that the Newer One "appears" to have more realistic numbers and of course it gives me 0.03v additional charge!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



markr6 said:


> Good to hear about the swap! Mine ends around 4.16v. I pulled 4 cells off the charger last night BEFORE they were done, but at 4.18 (displayed on the Opus). Of course that's higher when charging, so they were 4.14 on the DMM. I could have gotten them to 4.16 on the DMM but wasn't patient enough.




Thanks!


I am satisfied w/ the new one so far. An additional 0.03V w/ DMM! Also,,,,,,,,,,,

In analyzing the Discharge/Capacity numbers, I would rather have them a little low.

In actuality[just 2 tests] they should be lower than HKJ because the VTC5 is ~ 2 years old and the VTC6 is ~ 7 months old!

My 30Q's which are discharging now ONLY have 5 cycles and were purchased on 10.17.2016. They have been stored @ 3.60v before these test!

HKJ GOT 2884mAh. If I get ~2800mAh I will be happy[hey,,didn't I just say a few minutes ago to forget about the numbers!!! :laughing:]

The original One got a median score of 3091mah.Which is 6.7% higher than HKJ!


----------



## cpa (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

I have finally been able to charge my Panasonic Infinitum NIMh 2100mAh on the MC3000, and now I have the results:
First Battery:
Opus gives to me => 1780
MC3000 gives to me => 1879 (yes, more on the MC3000)

The second Battery:
Opus gives to me => 1930
MC3000 gives to me => 1915

Regards!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^ 

Very nice,,,,,,,,,second battery almost exact!

It almost seems like first battery should have been 1779 for MC3000! That would have been consistent w/ second battery!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: "ORIGINAL/EXCHANGED" Opus BT-C3100 2.2 

Battery:Samsung INR18650 30Q-3000mAh

Purchased:November 27th,2016

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:5

*






*Four slot median: 3091mAh

HKJ Tested:2884Mah

Original/Exchanged Opus "Median: is 6.7% higher than HKJ.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

**SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: NEW Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Samsung INR18650 30Q-3000mAh

Purchased:November 27th,2016

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:5**

*



*





New Opus is 1.5% Higher than HKJ'S TEST.** 

Along with a charge increase of 0.03v for ALL the batteries I charged so far. They ALL tested at 4.18v w/ DMM instead of 4.15v from original/exchanged Opus!*

*These 30Q's are basically brand new and are very close to HKJ'S results. The VTC6/5 results are 2.5% and 6.4% lower than HKJ'S as you would expect because they are 7 months old and 21 months old respectively!

I am very happy w/ my exchange! This one gives a more accurate capacity reading and of course that extra charge of 0.03v *:twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: OPUS BT-C3100 2.2 CAPACITY/TEST RESULTS*

I'm charging 4 brand new ncr18650b 3400mah . Started at 3.53. Will check when done.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

So the old Opus charged 0.03V lower yet reported 4-10% higher capacity. That was quite an optimistic Opus specimen. 

Looks like the new one may have better slot consistency (if the cells are really that close).


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> So the old Opus charged 0.03V lower yet reported 4-10% higher capacity. That was quite an optimistic Opus specimen.
> 
> Looks like the new one may have better slot consistency (if the cells are really that close).


This is what I'm trying to find out.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> So the old Opus charged 0.03V lower yet reported 4-10% higher capacity. That was quite an optimistic Opus specimen.
> 
> Looks like the new one may have better slot consistency (if the cells are really that close).



Yes Dr. Gauss,,,,this is a much better specimen,so far so good. 

I have no idea why it charges slighter higher and rates the capacity lower? I Gauss they are separate electrical components? 

I am not mechanically inclined,,I am just happy that It is more accurate and gives the slightly better charge,,,double Capolini bonus!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 20, 2017)

So far. Started at 3.53


take a screenshot



screen shot on windows



how to take a screen shot



upload pictures online


----------



## Capolini (Mar 20, 2017)

ok,,og,,,,,,,,,,it is time for me to hit the hay,,,b/4 I do, you need to supply the essential inf. that Capolini does!

When did you purchase the batteries? How many charge cycle?

When the final capacity comes up you can compare to HKJ. The Protected and unprotected versions are not much difference. He got 3197mAh for Unprotected and 3162mAh For protected.Of course his were brand new,that has to be taken into consideration,,Dr. Capolini could figure that out! So if your cells come in at a slot median of 3004mAh and they were 1/1.5 years old w/ 100 to 161 cycles that would compute!!!




:wave::sleepy::sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 20, 2017)

Batteries arrived today brand new . First charge cycle.. when you awake and I haven't gone to sleep I'll post more info.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> *SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS
> 
> Device: "ORIGINAL/EXCHANGED" Opus BT-C3100 2.2
> 
> ...



I am reading this thread with great interest. When I have read about the Opus in the past I was discouraged by the inconsistency that seemed to be present by the many users of this charger. I thought at the time that it would be interesting to have three or four of them to do comparisons. It's great to see that you actually did it. I finally ordered one last week so I can get in on the fun. 

I have been trying to choose between the Opus and the MC3000 for about a year now. The seeming complexity of the MC3000 kept me from going that direction and the relative "cheapness" of the Opus discouraged me from that charger. My dream charger might just be if Opus would put $10-$20 into beefing up the fan, slides and any other things that can be improved. The Opus always seemed too inexpensive for all of the function it has. Even my modest accumulation of lights warrants the best charger I can find to fuel my flashlight fetish.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^^^

Cool! I look forward to your results. Please post them and give basic info like Capolini!! Purchase date/cycles/HKJ number @ 1amp ect!:twothumbs


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Batteries arrived today brand new . First charge cycle.. when you awake and I haven't gone to sleep I'll post more info.



ok,,Husky buddy,,,I have been awake for 5 hours!! I will be interested in what you get compared to HKJ and me. Are yours protected?

That is right you are just charging them. Let us know what the charger displays compared to your DMM?!

Your next assignment is a Discharge/capacity test! To save time I charge them on My Fenix and they are ready for discharge only. Otherwise the charge test will charge/discharge/ charge again to give capacity results. That can take 9 hours!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 21, 2017)

Capolini said:


> [...\ To save time I charge them on My Fenix and they are ready for discharge only [...]



Did you charge on the Fenix for _all _of your tests? If not, then this could be the source of some variation, because different chargers will charge to slightly different capacities, depending on their termination voltage/current, voltage calibration, charge algorithm etc. 

To make meaningful discharge comparisons requires that all discharges start at the same SOC. If you charge on the fenix and someone else charges on the Opus, then comparing discharge results is comparing apples vs. oranges since the fenix might charge to 102% but the Opus might charge to 98% SOC, and this _charge _difference will cause a _discharge _difference - which will obscure the real discharge accuracy. To help workaround this you could record the cells voltage before you start the discharge (make sure it is stable, i.e. the cell has rested long enough after charge).


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

^^^^^

I did not charge ALL my batteries on my Fenix. ALL batteries went in w/ the same voltages[4.18/4.20v] for ALL my tests w/ a few exceptions for the older batteries.

Not everyones DMM is the same either

My tests are relative to my tests. In other words, I expect the trend w/ my new Opus to continue as being more accurate than the old one.

Only a few more comparison tests. My Vappower are next and they were charged exactly the same for the First test as for this one.

My method is close enough for me and fun,,,,,,,,,,,I do not need to turn it into rocket science!

I will not debate this!! No matter[HKJ included] who is testing something your going to find something that is not right or better in your mind. Even it it is,,I do not need to be that technical.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 21, 2017)

Capolini said:


> [...] My method is close enough for me and fun,,,,,,,,,,,I do not need to turn it into rocket science!
> 
> I will not debate this!! No matter[HKJ included] who is testing something your going to find something that is not right or better in your mind. Even it it is,,I do not need to be that technical.



It's very far from rocket science. But if you (and others) are going to invest so much time into such tests, don't be surprised if others lend their expertise in order to help you achieve more meaningful results. Without such guidance, all that effort could be wasted due to apples vs. oranges comparisons. But with such guidance, we might obtain some accurate, meaningful tests that may help users better make informed buying decisions when considering various chargers.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

*

Vappower IMR 26650 4200mAh-Purchased 9.24.2016 -50 Cycles Each-

1A DISCHARGE RATE. 

Old/Exchanged Opus Test below

*





*NEW OPUS-Slot #4 became "Null" near the end of the test. 

EDIT: I Found out why and with certainty why slot #4 failed [nuLL]. The negative tab was NOT getting contact correctly.Any slight movement[to align label] would terminate the test. I simply bent the tab forward slightly and it works fine now. Before fixing it I just put the re-test back in slot One.

*



*


Old/Exchanged Opus median=4587mAh. 
New Opus=4299mAh. 
HKJ=4336mAh

New Opus is 0.009% lower than HKJ! Not even 1%. lol!

Old Opus is 5.5% higher than HKJ.

*


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> It's very far from rocket science. But if you (and others) are going to invest so much time into such tests, don't be surprised if others lend their expertise in order to help you achieve more meaningful results. Without such guidance, all that effort could be wasted due to apples vs. oranges comparisons. But with such guidance, we might obtain some accurate, meaningful tests that may help users better make informed buying decisions when considering various chargers.




I guess I lied,,,,,,,I had one more comment!

You can go around in circles with this stuff and debate it forever! 

It is NOT just this time and with me. It happens over and over with everyone you encounter. But your in denial and just keep trying to prove your right and know everything.Even if you are right, why can't you just let things be instead of turning this into a research paper like most of your posts[graphs/ charts ect] are? To me it is suppose to be FUN. You like to take the Fun out of it.

He has a different voltage meter. His batteries were only charged to 4.15v w/ a different charger. His batteries are not brand new. His has 120 cycles and yours only 15.His Opus terminates @ 4.19, mine terminates @ 4.21v. His DMM Measures his @ 4.15. mine measures @ 4.16! Ad infinitum!

I REST ALL my batteries,ok! Regardless of charger, if they are ALL going in at the same voltage[slot comparison ect.], that is CLOSE enough for me.

Most of my batteries are NOT new. So these tests are to give an idea of capacity of MY batteries. The new[ish] ones I can cpompare to HKJ's numbers. So far, this NEW Opus is very, very close to his numbers!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 21, 2017)

@Capo This is a forum for batteries etc, not misguided armchair psychology. Again, if you are not interested in technical matters then you can simply ignore them.

And you are not comparing the Opus to HKJ. Rather, since you are charging on the Fenix and discharging on the Opus, you're comparing a hybrid Fenix+Opus, which will not generally correspond to results obtaining by using only the Opus. It might even be the case that your first Opus was more accurate if your Fenix is off. Without any standard reference and proper controls it is impossible to say.

Probably the only sure thing we can conclude from the above is that the Opus capacity results can vary by as much as 10% between units. But anyone who has been paying close attention to prior Opus threads was probably well aware of that.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

^^^^

No,,I have to simply *IGNORE* you as I have done in the past and as others have done!

Back on the list!


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 21, 2017)

Whatever floats your boat Capo. Must folks are grateful to learn more but, alas, not all. In any case, best of luck climbing the Li-ion learning curve.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

Capo's Father Max is visiting me. He is going to be taking care of some business for me!

L






Like Father like son.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Such a beautiful pup. 

Shiloh at the beach with my gf




upload gif


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

^^^ Yes they ALL 3[Max,Capo AND Shiloh] are handsome studs]:thumbsup:

Now back to more testing,,a completion of an earlier test. How about you OG?? Where r those NCR results?!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^ Yes they ALL 3[Max,Capo AND Shiloh] are handsome studs]:thumbsup:
> 
> Now back to more testing,,a completion of an earlier test. How about you OG?? Where r those NCR results?!


I actually fell asleep before I check but right now I'm testing liitokala 26650 . Both set to charge at 2 amps..



images hosting



post image online


Brand new batteries first charge cycle 
Opus 4.18

Efest luc V4 4.20


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

*
I am going to repost my Vappower test so ALL of it can be in one post.It is self explanatory once you see it!


**Vappower IMR 26650 4200mAh-Purchased 9.24.2016 -50 Cycles Each-

1A DISCHARGE RATE. 

Old/Exchanged Opus Test below

*



*
**
**[Below] NEW OPUS-Slot #4 became "Null" near the end of the test. 

EDIT: I Found out why and with certainty why slot #4 failed [nuLL]. The negative tab was NOT getting contact correctly.Any slight movement[to align label] would terminate the test. I simply bent the tab forward slightly and it works fine now. Before fixing it I just put the re-test back in slot One.


*




*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Below is my re-test of slot 4. It is in slot 1[same battery that was in slot #4] while I was figuring out what went wrong in the original test.

The ENTIRE test Old Opus/New Opus was done in the Opus chargers.

*



*


*
*Old/Exchanged Opus median=4587mAh. 
New Opus median=4307mAh 
HKJ=4336mAh

Old Opus is 5.5% higher than HKJ.

New Opus is 0.0067% lower than HKJ**


As you can see only 17mAh difference than the other battery. Only 20mAh difference than HKJ.

I have tested 12 batteries in my New Opus. The results are very consistent and for the new[ish] batteries it is much closer to HKJ Results than Old Opus!*:thumbsup:*
**


*


----------



## Capolini (Mar 21, 2017)

@ og,,,Are you going to do discharge/capacity tests? If you do, remember not to use another charger to charge them up...like I did a few times! lol!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Capolini said:


> @ og,,,Are you going to do discharge/capacity tests? If you do, remember not to use another charger to charge them up...like I did a few times! lol!


Lol. I'll keep themost in the same charger.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 22, 2017)

*

In order to Clarify, Verify but not meant to "Satisfy" everyone.**

With the exception of a few tests, "ALL" my tests were done entirely in my Opus chargers. Those "Exceptions" were charged in my Fenix ARE-C2 and the batteries rested until they were at 4.18v which is the voltage I get when batteries are removed from my Opus.*

*Offgridled,cpa **and others,,,,,,,,,lets have fun!*


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad sorted and happy with the exchange, thats customer service above and beyond! I am quite a bit like you roberto, 4.15v although in the scheme of things is nothing, it would do my head in and want closer to 4.2v.

Still say for $30 or so, its one of the better chargers out there, next jump up is triple the cost! The dragon in the UK is £74, cheapest for the skyRC is £90-£100 and imported. Opus around £25..............I could have 3 bt c3100's with 12 bays at my disposal for a dragon that does not charge lower than 0.5a(i need lower for my tiny cells). Still i am tempted...................

Great stuff capo!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 22, 2017)

^^^^^

Thanks Ven! 

I am getting ready to post my latest comparison,,,exchanged Opus vs New Opus! I have done the testing the same way and the new one definitely seems more accurate.

Yes,,Jon from Liionwholesale[my neighbor] has customer service that can not be beat. How many places are going to exchange a charger because the customer feels it is not charging enough?! I got lucky it not only charges a little more but has much more realistic and more accurate capacity readings.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 22, 2017)

*SLOT COMPARISON ANALYSIS-DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS
Device: Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Batteries:NCR18650B 3400mAh BT Unprotected- BOD:September 27,2014

Purchased:January 30,2015, First used on January 12,2016.

Used in:K40vn

Discharged @ 1amp 

Cycles:85

Original/Exchanged Opus below:
*






*New Opus below:


*



*

Original/Exchanged Opus Four slot median-3307mAh

New Opus Four slot median:3207mAh

HKJ TEST[NEW]-3197mAh

New Opus is only 10mAh higher than HKJ. Probably a few percent high since it has been used[85 cycles]the last 14 months.

Again, a MORE realistic/accurate number than Mr. Old/exchanged Opus!* *Every test so far,~10 of them, has been that way.**

*


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 22, 2017)

Capo what I love about you is your hands on explanation and illustrations. Books will only get you so far. Great work brother.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 22, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Batteries:NCR18650B 3400mAh BT Unprotected- BOD:September 27,2014
> Purchased:January 30,2015, First used on January 12,2016.
> Used in:K40vn. Discharged @ 1amp. *Cycles: 85*
> [...]
> ...



Since those cells have *85 cycles* then, according to Panasonic's cycle life graph below, they should be close to 3000mAh. If so, your new Opus BT-C3100 at 3207mAh is about 7% high (and the original unit was about 10% high). You discharged them at lower rate, so they may be a bit higher, but they definitely should not be so close to new capacity.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2017)

I wish BLF also had the "IGNORE" feature!!!

Like 3 of my fellow members also said,that guy is like the energizer bunny,he keeps going and going and we ALL wish he would go away!!,,,,,IGNORE button to the rescue!


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Mar 23, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I wish BLF also had the "IGNORE" feature!!!
> 
> Like 3 of my fellow members also said,that guy is like the energizer bunny,he keeps going and going and we ALL wish he would go away!!,,,,,IGNORE button to the rescue!



You and Mr. Gauss seem to have a very special relationship.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2017)

From this point forward if you do NOT have anything constructive to say,please go elsewhere.We do not need ANY comments that may bait someone into a reaction. 

THE THREAD HAS A TITLE FOR A REASON!

I am responsible in adhering to this also.

Insulting, criticizing and thinking one is always right is not only controlling it is demeaning, rude, ignorant and unnecessary.

This is suppose to be fun. It is not Brain surgery where everything has to be PERFECT.These tests are for enjoyment and not intended for CRITICAL analysis that some insist that it is.

I will do my best not to react to ignorance. Instead I will ignore it.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2017)

brighterthanthesun said:


> You and Mr. Gauss seem to have a very special relationship.




We do not need comments like this. Totally unnecessary and provoking. 

When Two people are having a difference and a third chimes in, that can start more trouble. The guy that chimes in had no business in the first place to voice his opinion.

I have made mistakes and I am hoping others can STICK to thread or please leave!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2017)

K40vn enjoying my freshly charged NCR18650B'S







If people could be more like dogs,,the world would be a better place.

CAPO preparing for his first hike w/ my TK61vn V4 w/ fresh, newly tested "GA'S"!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 23, 2017)

*Batteries:Orbtronic 18650 protected 3400mAh [NCR18650B Panasonic cell]

Purchased:12.21.2012

Cycles:430

Both tests the batteries are discharged @1Amp

Photo below is Returned Opus BT-C3100 2.2
*



*

Below is the New Opus BT-C3100

*




*
Returned Opus Median:3135mAh
New Opus Median:2910mAh
HKJ[NEW Battery]-3162mAh

*This NEW opus has been and continues to be much more consistent and realistic in ALL my tests so far. 

Its average[median] is 225mAh Lower than returned Opus and 252mAh lower than HKJ'S new cell. 

In fact Mr. Returned Opus[median] is only 27 Mah off the brand new battery HKJ tested. That certainly is not realistic considering its age[4y3m] and cycle count of 430!

Mr. returned Opus I presume is the norm in that it is Off 5% to 10 % most times.That is to be expected from the survey of people who have these chargers.The NEW opus has been 3% or better w/ new batteries. The 30Q was less than 1/10 of 1% off from HKJ'S test which is on this thread.The older batteries like these I can only estimate by their age and cycle count compared to a brand new one.

I do not get deeply involved in all this scientific data. These are simple tests with a charger/analyzer that is not perfect. However, this one is no doubt more accurate than the first. The numbers seem to prove that.

If these were tested on sophisticated equipment,based on the run times I am still getting, my guess is that they would be ~2775mAh and 2875mAh.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Mar 24, 2017)

Capolini said:


> We do not need comments like this. Totally unnecessary and provoking.
> 
> When Two people are having a difference and a third chimes in, that can start more trouble. The guy that chimes in had no business in the first place to voice his opinion.
> 
> I have made mistakes and I am hoping others can STICK to thread or please leave!



I am sorry that my comment provoked this obviously stronger than intended response from you. I do not think that I have EVER intentionally posted a negative or rude comment on this or any other forum. My comment, if anything, was only meant to lighten the mood. I am hearing too much confrontation between the two of you. I get what you are saying, this is supposed to be fun. Lets keep it that way. 

As to me, or any other CPF member, not having the right to chime in, well, I thought that was the point of a forum like this. If you think that my comment was out of line, then I am sorry for making it. But I also think that you might be a little too thin skinned. I really like what you are doing with this thread. This thread has become the first place I go when I log on. But if my comment is regarded as too harsh in any way, then I am not sure that it is actually a forum. 

Part of the reason that I commented was that I see the ongoing comments by Mr. Gauss as distracting from what you are doing. But I continue to read on because this is a forum where members are encouraged to contribute. I like to think that Mr. Gauss is trying to contribute and not just be negative, but I don't know, maybe just wishful thinking.

I will continue to read this thread because I think that it is interesting, but I will not post again.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

brighterthanthesun said:


> You and Mr. Gauss seem to have a very special relationship.



That sounds like sarcasm to me in LARGER case letters.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


One of your comments-"I am sorry that my comment provoked this obviously stronger than intended response from you."

Obvious maybe in your mind. It is Not stronger than intended. It is succinct, simple, direct and to the point.

It is your prerogative if you do NOT want to post.

I never said not to post anymore, I said,"We do not need comments like this. "Totally unnecessary and provoking." 

How could you say your original comment is not Provoking and sarcastic? It certainly is not positive or a productive thing to say.Again, It really is NONE of your business to get involved in other peoples business,,it has a good possibility of stoking a fire that I want extinguished! 

That is it. Nothing more to say about this topic.


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Mar 24, 2017)

Capolini said:


> That sounds like sarcasm to me in LARGER case letters.
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...



I never really understood the abundant comments by people on BLF about CPF, now I understand.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

The Two longest throwing Reflector based LED torches around! TN42vn arrived today.

The TK61vn V4 is on the Left..same w/ moon glow wall shot. The hot spots are about the same size. The cell camera showed differently.I was 6 feet away.


TK61vn V4-1800Lumen/770Kcd 

TN42vn- ~2400 Lumen/780Kcd

Darkness can not come soon enough!











TN42 LED


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2017)

Capolini, get over it and move on. Your tendency to view everything as a personal attack is as much a cause for confrontation as anything else. Lighten up dude. If you don't like a comment, read past and ignore it. You do not need to respond to every little thing that ruffles your feathers. The fact that you started a thread doesn't mean you get to decide what views and opinions are expressed within it and censor those that don't align with yours. Relax, it's freaking flashlight batteries man. 🙄


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2017)

:naughty: capo duel wielding 1.400000cd+


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

ven said:


> :naughty: capo duel wielding 1.400000cd+



Thanks VEN,,,,I posted more info[comparison] on the TN42vn Thread.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

OLD OPUS

1.Brand New Efest IMR 16340
2.1 year old Efest IMR 16340
3.3 year old Efest IMR16340
4.NCR18650B 3400 Unprotected FT 18 months old only a few cycles


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

OLD OPUS

1.LGHG2 IMR 3000mAh- 2 YEARS OLD
2.AWT IMR 3000mAh -2 years old
3.NCR18650BD-3200mAh-2.5 Years old-stored no use


----------



## Capolini (Mar 24, 2017)

Lets break up the monotony.

My Great Uncle *SETTIMIO CAMILLI-AGE 97. *He lived to be 102.:twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 24, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Lets break up the monotony.
> 
> My Great Uncle *SETTIMIO CAMILLI-AGE 97. *He lived to be 102.:twothumbs


Well that means 40 more good years of CPF for you


----------



## Capolini (Mar 25, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Well that means 40 more good years of CPF for you



lol! Maybe 40 more good years but 40 more on here?! I speak my mind and some people do not like that!:tsk:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 25, 2017)

Capolini said:


> lol! Maybe 40 more good years but 40 more on here?! I speak my mind and some people do not like that!:tsk:



Please pay attention to moderator comments regarding your confrontational attitudes toward fellow members. I am 78 coming up to 79 in October and I am mostly careful about speaking my mind.

Bill


----------



## Capolini (Mar 25, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Please pay attention to moderator comments regarding your confrontational attitudes toward fellow members. I am 78 coming up to 79 in October and I am mostly careful about speaking my mind.
> 
> Bill



No problem.Your right it does not pay on here. It is more proof as to why I get along much better with woman! When I point out something that bothers me to a lot of men, their Ego and Pride get in the way instead of maybe admitting it,letting it go and moving forward.

I admit, I need to start Ignoring things more. It is useless to get some people to look in the mirror,especially on the internet!

I wish someone would have paid attention to the message I sent where you click the little triangle in the bottom Left corner. I sent it 3 days ago and never got a response.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 25, 2017)

*

New Opus

Battery:NCR18650PF 2900mAh

Purchased:May 4,2014

Cycles: 187

Dishcharged @1Amp*********************No test by HKJ

*


----------



## nbp (Mar 25, 2017)

Capolini said:


> When I point out something that bothers me to a lot of men, their Ego and Pride get in the way instead of maybe admitting it,letting it go and moving forward.



You know, I often seem have the same problem, what is it about men, hey?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 25, 2017)

Capolini said:


> [...] It is useless to get some people to look in the mirror,especially on the internet!


This has been one challenge that CPF staff continues to have re: moderating.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

*VTC5 X 1-Purchased- June 7,2015-130 Cycles

VTC6 X 2-Purchased-August 22,2016-40 Cycles each

ALL Batteries discharged @ 1Amp.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Old/Returned Opus Capacity Test Results

VTC5-2598mAh- HKJ NEW- 2575mAh

VTC6- #1-3038mAh
VTC6-#2-3047mAH

HKJ-NEW-2947mAh


NEW OPUS BELOW.

Slot #1-VTC5
Slot#-VTC6
Slot#3-VTC6


*





IMO Every test on the new Opus has been more accurate and realistic compared to the old one.

The results with the new Opus seem reasonable when you consider the age/cycles of the batteries[6m/~2y] and the capacity that the tests give.


----------



## Nev (Mar 26, 2017)

Is it a lucky example or are all the version 2.2 more accurate ?


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 26, 2017)

Nev said:


> Is it a lucky example or are all the version 2.2 more accurate ?


My 2.2 is more accurate


----------



## Capolini (Mar 26, 2017)

Nev said:


> Is it a lucky example or are all the version 2.2 more accurate ?





:welcome:
From what I heard they are usually ~ 5% to 10% off. 

I can only compare this to the Original one I had and exchanged. I do not know if it is lucky, it is just more accurate on a consistent basis.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 26, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> My 2.2 is more accurate



Accurate in terms of what OG??!! Have you done any discharge tests yet?!!!


----------



## Nev (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, & the welcome , I've got two bc700's & an axtar vc4 & I was thinking of getting the opus ( I use mainly eneloop AA &AAA & AW 18650, 14500's) I'd like the opus so I can test my lithiums , so in your opinions is this charger of similar quality to the lacrosse bc 700 for charging & testing eneloops & lithiums?


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 26, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Accurate in terms of what OG??!! Have you done any discharge tests yet?!!!


Nope ....lol... it just simply looks accurate!!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 26, 2017)

Nev said:


> Thanks for the replies, & the welcome , I've got two bc700's & an axtar vc4 & I was thinking of getting the opus ( I use mainly eneloop AA &AAA & AW 18650, 14500's) I'd like the opus so I can test my lithiums , so in your opinions is this charger of similar quality to the lacrosse bc 700 for charging & testing eneloops & lithiums?



I would not know that answer. I do not own a Lacross bc 700. A guy named ChrisGarrett who posted on this thread #13 would probably know.I believe he has a Lacross and knows more about these chargers than I do.

Also,the GURU of batteries/chargers is HKJ. He does reviews. check out the link below and you will get a detailed account of many batteries and chargers including the Opus and Lacrosse.


http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/indexBatteriesAndChargers UK.html

If you get the Opus,,,my hometown dealer has the best customer service and good prices on Chargers[he has the Opus,,that is where I got mine] and L.Ion batteries.

https://liionwholesale.com/collections/chargers/Opus


----------



## Nev (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks , I have read a lot of HJK's reviews & like them a lot , I clicked the link to your dealer but unfortunately they won't ship to the uk unless I bulk buy 100 batteries or equivalent , I'm unable to find a uk supplier so I may have to get from gear best.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

^^^

Your welcome.

A lot of people on here from UK.............USER NAME "VEN" is from UK and I am sure could help you.He has posted on this thread[#176] and many others.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2017)

:wave: and :welcome:Nev

For my UK stuff(mainly cells) i use a great guy called Norb, he runs ecoluxshopdirect.co.uk, or ecoluxshop on the bay of e. If its not listed contact him, mention on here (cpf/ven). 

Link inbound via pm,


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 27, 2017)

Nev said:


> Thanks for the replies, & the welcome , I've got two bc700's & an axtar vc4 & I was thinking of getting the opus ( I use mainly eneloop AA &AAA & AW 18650, 14500's) I'd like the opus so I can test my lithiums , so in your opinions is this charger of similar quality to the lacrosse bc 700 for charging & testing eneloops & lithiums?



Sorry I got back late last night and Capolini had PMed me about your post.

I got my LaCrosse BC-700 over 5 years ago when I revamped everything and started over. Not a bad charger, but mine heats up and thermally shuts down until the batteries cool back down. This happens on the 700mA charging rate and even on 500mA and it happens often enough that it's not a fluke--new batteries and old, it doesn't matter.

I prefer my Maha C9000 which I got at the same time and frankly, I wish I'd have just gotten two of the Mahas, as the price was comparable at that time.

The LaCrosse chargers only do NiMH, so no lithium there. I also bought an Opus 3400 so I could play around with analyzing lithium ion cells and it's a very good charger IME. Not too expensive, gives me some peace of mind, it can fast charge the bigger cells and take care of the smaller 10440s/16340s with its 200mA and 300mA rates.

I think that the Opus chargers, either the 3100 v. 2.2/3.1, or the similar 3400 v. 2.2/3.1, are preferable to any of the LaCrosse chargers, but that's just me with a sample size of one.

Chris


----------



## markr6 (Mar 27, 2017)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I think that the Opus chargers, either the 3100 v. 2.2/3.1, or the similar 3400 v. 2.2/3.1, are preferable to any of the LaCrosse chargers, but that's just me with a sample size of one.



I'll add +1 to that as well.


----------



## Nev (Mar 27, 2017)

ven said:


> :wave: and :welcome:Nev
> 
> For my UK stuff(mainly cells) i use a great guy called Norb, he runs ecoluxshopdirect.co.uk, or ecoluxshop on the bay of e. If its not listed contact him, mention on here (cpf/ven).
> 
> Link inbound via pm,


Thank you very much , I had a quick look on that site but couldn't see the opus , I'll contact him and ask.


----------



## Nev (Mar 27, 2017)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Sorry I got back late last night and Capolini had PMed me about your post.
> 
> I got my LaCrosse BC-700 over 5 years ago when I revamped everything and started over. Not a bad charger, but mine heats up and thermally shuts down until the batteries cool back down. This happens on the 700mA charging rate and even on 500mA and it happens often enough that it's not a fluke--new batteries and old, it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris , I've been very happy with the bc 700 mine has never paused to cool down as far as I know ( I'm allways checking it from time to time) it looks like I'm gonna be as happy with the opus , is the 2.2 the latest version or should I be looking for 3.1 ? & is the 3100 the same as 3400 or is the 3400 the latest?.
i just like to say I'm impressed with this forum & it's helpful members.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

Nev said:


> Thank you very much , I had a quick look on that site but couldn't see the opus , I'll contact him and ask.



He does not sell it,,,under chargers he has several Efest,KP[1], Some XTARS and a Gyrfalcon.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

You know what is funny..........Ven is from UK. Reverse his username and you get Nev also from the UK!

Now that you have 5 posts I believe you can PM another member. I think prior to that you could only receive them. It may even be after 4 posts.can not remember!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

Nev said:


> Thanks Chris , I've been very happy with the bc 700 mine has never paused to cool down as far as I know ( I'm allways checking it from time to time) it looks like I'm gonna be as happy with the opus , is the 2.2 the latest version or should I be looking for 3.1 ? & is the 3100 the same as 3400 or is the 3400 the latest?.
> i just like to say I'm impressed with this forum & it's helpful members.




According to my dealer the 3100 and 3400 are the exact same.


This is the Opus BT-C3100 v2.2. This is identical to the BT-C3400 that some other vendors are selling. 


I believe the 3.1 version is the newest, I am not sure if it is out yet?


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2017)

The 3400 came about basically to stop confusion after the versions. The earlier models had a few gremlins, so there was a v2.2. Iirc it is a specific seller, confusion was not quashed :laughing: 

The latest version has changed on the discharge voltage, increased to over 3v. Previous on v2.2 is 2.7 or 2.8v, which caused some protected cells to trip....apparently .


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 27, 2017)

Capolini said:


> According to my dealer the 3100 and 3400 are the exact same.
> 
> 
> This is the Opus BT-C3100 v2.2. This is identical to the BT-C3400 that some other vendors are selling.
> ...



The v. 3.1 is the latest iteration, but I believe that it was originally for the BT-3400, however, I could be wrong on that.

No, the BT-3400 v. 2.2 wasn't exactly the same as the BT-3100 v. 2.2. The 3400 was requested by Robert Dana who sells on Ebay under 'rdana' and Amazon under 'DC workshop', to kind of distinguish his model from all the rest. Robert, going back to 1/12, was a big seller of Maha, LaCrosse and AccuPower chargers when I bought my C9000 and BC-700 from him back then. 

The 3400 v. 2.2 differs (differed) from the 3100 v. 2.2 by having an upgraded fan, which plagued the early BT-3100 chargers and the ability to keep the display turned on, by holding down the 'display' button for a few seconds, toggling it to be constantly on, or back to intermittent.

I don't know if the BT-3100 v. 3.1 has addressed either of the above, going forward.

Chris


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

I think the newer version[3.1] may be better for the batteries, especially protected ones.This is based what I have experienced and noticed after several discharges to 2.8V With some of my batteries.I know what the specs say,but Opus may have another reason for moving up the discharge to 3.0/3.1v besides that they were tripping protected batteries?

I discharged my 3 year old Soshines and 2 year old K'power 3400 protected cells a few times. IMO they seemed to have weakened a bit as I notice there resting voltages have dropped 0.03v.

The same seems to be the case for my VTC6 X 2. I checked them after several days and they were both @ 4.12V,,,,They are only 6 months old and had a usual resting voltage of 4.17/18.

I am charging them now and will see what their resting voltages are in a few days.

I am hesitant of testing my 30Q BT that I just ordered from Mt. Elec.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 27, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I think the newer version[3.1] may be better for the batteries, especially protected ones. This is based what I have experienced and noticed after several discharges to 2.8V With some of my batteries.I know what the specs say, but Opus may have another reason for moving up the discharge to 3.0/3.1v besides that they were tripping protected batteries? [...]



It is unlikely that there is any reason other than to avoid PWM discharging from falsely tripping UVP = UnderVoltage Protection. The change will have infinitesimal impact on health, since a cell spends very little time between 3.1-2.8V at the current levels accessible in Opus discharge (except if you are discharging very low capacity (or very unhealthy cells) at currents so high that they deliver nontrivial capacity below 3.1V, e.g. as in the lowest curve here)

Below is rdana's answer in his Amazon store.



DC Worksop said:


> What does the newest version v3.1 offer over the older v2.2?
> 
> It is basically a change in the discharge for Li-ion cells. You will see the discharge for Li-ion cells terminate at 3.1V instead of 2.8V. This brings the charger in line with industry best practice for discharge. Most Li-ion cell data sheets specify 2.8V as minimum voltage for discharge. Best practice is to terminate discharge at 3.0V Because of the way this charger uses PWM for the discharge current it is better to use 3.1V.
> 
> In the past some low quality cells would trip the internal protect circuit, especially at high discharge currents. That was not so much a charger problem as it is a cell quality problem but the charger gets blamed. That situation is much improved now. The discharge and capacity measurement are now closer to industry best practice instead of just general Li-ion cell data sheet specifications. In fact the change has little affect in the measurements. The protocols for NiMH/NiCd cells are not changed


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

I just report my experiences. Makes no difference what rdana says and what should or what should not happen.

NO PWM coming out of these torches.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 27, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I just report my experiences. Makes no difference what rdana says and what should or what should not happen.



What did you experience with 3.1V vs. 2.8V discharge termination that made the cells appear better?


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 27, 2017)

Personally I just charge my batteries put them in my light and off I go to light up the moon. Yupp that's me lighting the moon...




how to take screenshots


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Personally I just charge my batteries put them in my light and off I go to light up the moon. Yupp that's me lighting the moon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1......and a Vinh light to boot!:naughty::twothumbs


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2017)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing OVER and OVER again and expecting different results!

Knowing is NOT enough, we must apply. willing is NOT enough, we must do.

Time to take action again! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IB to the rescue.

This is is going past the moon,,,,,,,,going to Pluto,,Fresh off my Fenix charger,,,,,,,charged it to 4.27v for extra juice!!!!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 27, 2017)

Capolini said:


> +1......and a Vinh light to boot!:naughty::twothumbs


Absolutely could not be accomplished without Vinh and my freshly charged batteries. ( I think they were freshly charged ) lol


----------



## Nev (Mar 28, 2017)

I've got some AW 14500 protected cells that cuts out at 3 volts , would the opus damage them if it discharges them to 2.8 volts?


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2017)

Nev said:


> I've got some AW 14500 protected cells that cuts out at 3 volts , would the opus damage them if it discharges them to 2.8 volts?



I am not sure if it would damage them.Probably not.

Most likely it would trip the protection circuit and the message "nuLL" will come up in the display. It happened to me a few times with the One I returned[not returned for that reason] when I was using KP 18500 1700mAh[Sanyo cell] Protected cells which are rated at 2.5V discharge.

It did not damage them. I put them back on the charger after they would not register on DMM and they came back to life! With that said I am NOT discharging them anymore!


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2017)

Nev said:


> I've got some AW 14500 protected cells that cuts out at 3 volts , would the opus damage them if it discharges them to 2.8 volts?



Another thing you could do is get the BT-C3400 V3.1. Its discharge terminates @ 3.1v instead of 2.8V like my BT-C3100 2.2.

The only place I see it is on Fleabay! $9 more than what I paid for mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BT-C3400-V3...-ion-AA-AAA-NiMH-18650-BT-C3100-/331325504524


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2017)

For those that may be confused,,,someone posted this:

"What did you experience with 3.1V vs. 2.8V discharge termination that made the cells appear better?"

I am not sure what he is talking about!! BOTH Opus chargers I had, the one now and the one I returned, are BT-C3100 2.2 and they BOTH discharge @ 2.8v.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 28, 2017)

Poor Mr. Fenix ARE-C2 is a bit depressed! This thread started off talking about him,,then basically changed when I got the Opus.


This is kind of cool,,,,,it actually keeps the charger/batteries cooler! The Fenix charger can get hot w/ 4 X 18650 in them.Over 20 years ago a machinist friend of mine gave me a slab of steel to help hold down the broken lid of a portable CD player!

I got an idea a few weeks ago to use that rectangular slab of steel[6" x 2" x 1.5"] as a heat sink for my Fenix charger. Let me tell you that it works great! I put the charger on top of it and it draws the heat away very well. The charger no longer gets hot!:twothumbs


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 28, 2017)

Capolini said:


> For those that may be confused,,,someone posted this:
> 
> "What did you experience with 3.1V vs. 2.8V discharge termination that made the cells appear better?"
> 
> I am not sure what he is talking about!! BOTH Opus chargers I had, the one now and the one I returned, are BT-C3100 2.2 and they BOTH discharge @ 2.8v.



Below is the comment in context:



Capolini said:


> I think the newer version[3.1] may be better for the batteries, especially protected ones. This is based what I have experienced and noticed after several discharges to 2.8V With some of my batteries.I know what the specs say, but Opus may have another reason for moving up the discharge to 3.0/3.1v besides that they were tripping protected batteries? [...]





Gauss163 said:


> What did you experience with 3.1V vs. 2.8V discharge termination that made the cells appear better?





Capolini said:


> I just report my experiences. Makes no difference what rdana says and what should or what should not happen.



My question meant: what did you "experience" that led you to write "I think the newer version[3.1] may be better for the batteries...". Perhaps you have discovered something that could be of general interest. But it is not clear what that is.


----------



## Nev (Mar 29, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Another thing you could do is get the BT-C3400 V3.1. Its discharge terminates @ 3.1v instead of 2.8V like my BT-C3100 2.2.
> 
> The only place I see it is on Fleabay! $9 more than what I paid for mine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BT-C3400-V3...-ion-AA-AAA-NiMH-18650-BT-C3100-/331325504524



I've been looking for the version 3 but it seems very hard to find ,eBay USA seems to be the only place but it's about $70 with shipping to the uk.


----------



## Nev (Mar 29, 2017)

Gear best has them for about £26 but it's version 2.2 , I'm just wondering why the version 3 is so hard to find ,is it obsolete now?
From what I've read am I right in thinking v3 has the updated power supply which make the mha figures better?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Why go for V3, the higher termination voltage will give larger fault on capacity measurement?
With V2 it might trip protection on a few very old cells, but they would also have problems in a flashlight.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 29, 2017)

It's not clear how widespread the problem is. Was the Opus tripping UVP (undervoltage protection) only with high current on (old) cells with high IR, or is it possible that the problem was more widespread, e.g. some popular rewrappers used protection circuits with unusually high UVP? If it wasn't a widespread problem, then this "feature" may merely be a marketing ploy to differentiate rdana's version.

In any case, I think this is the wrong way to fix it. Instead, the Opus should be fixed to _gracefully _handle abnormal discharge termination so that it retains the test results and, further, provides an option to resume the discharge (useful if you accidentally knock loose a cell when inserting another). This makes much more sense than the kludge of raising the discharge termination voltage to 3.1V.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 29, 2017)

I think this is just what you get in the days of "disposable" electronics, especially at $30. Mine works fine, someone else's doesn't. Unfortunately it's the same with a $50,000 BMW...someone drives theirs for 15 years and loves it while another person runs into a problem at 1,000 miles and calls it a "POS! Worst car ever!"

Feel free to flame me for that apples to banana comparison


----------



## Nev (Mar 29, 2017)

HKJ said:


> Why go for V3, the higher termination voltage will give larger fault on capacity measurement?
> With V2 it might trip protection on a few very old cells, but they would also have problems in a flashlight.



Hello HKJ, 
Is the power supply better on the v3 ? I will be using it at 240 volts (uk) 
In your opinion is the v2 still a good charger for both nmh & lithium ?


----------



## ven (Mar 29, 2017)

Not HKJ but the v2.2 is still a great charger, not had any power issues with all 4 bays loaded up at 1a. iirc some issues were with the earlier version, the v2.2 did put the power pack issue right. 

The v3 as said has a 3.1v cut off, apparently due to some cells(older probably poor quality)tripping out. 

For a decent enough do it all charger at a pretty cheap cost, the opus is hard to beat..............still!


----------



## Nev (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks ven.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> It's not clear how widespread the problem is. Was the Opus tripping UVP (undervoltage protection) only with high current on (old) cells with high IR, or is it possible that the problem was more widespread, e.g. some popular rewrappers used protection circuits with unusually high UVP?



Typical protection trips at 2.5 volt or lower and has less than 0.2V across when it trips. 
That will not usual trip at 3A discharge current.



Nev said:


> Is the power supply better on the v3 ? I will be using it at 240 volts (uk)
> In your opinion is the v2 still a good charger for both nmh & lithium ?



Sorry, but I have not seen the V3.
The current V2 is good enough with the power supply.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 29, 2017)

HKJ said:


> Typical protection trips at 2.5 volt or lower and has less than 0.2V across when it trips.
> That will not usual trip at 3A discharge current



Many protection circuits offer a wide range for configuration of UVP. So, as I said, it is possible that some rewrapper chose an _unusally _high value (or possibly some low quality versions have poor UVP implementation). But given that there are so few reports of this problem, it is unlikely we have enough data to figure out what is the true culprit.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> Many protection circuits offer a wide range for configuration of UVP. So, as I said, it is possible that some rewrapper chose an _unusally _high value (or possibly some low quality versions have poor UVP implementation). But given that there are so few reports of this problem, it is unlikely we have enough data to figure out what is the true culprit.



I have tested some protection LiIon batteries and I have never tripped any due to under voltage protection when I discharge to 2.8 volt, only a few due to over current.
That brings my back to my original complain about this: Wrong measurement on many cells, most modern cells has capacity below 3.1V


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 29, 2017)

HKJ said:


> I have tested some protection LiIon batteries and I have never tripped any due to under voltage protection when I discharge to 2.8 volt, only a few due to over current.



But that's a bit of an apples vs oranges comparison, because your discharge algorithm differs from that used by the Opus (or did you refer to the Opus?) If you still have the Opus, why don't you do some _definitive _tests using the Opus. They would make nice additions to your reviews.

Regarding UVP configuration, e.g. the Seiko S-8261 has options for UVP between 2.000-3.000V, in 10mV steps, with ±50 mV accuracy, and 3 selections of delay times: 36, 144, and 290ms. So there is a wide range of possible UVP configurations.



HKJ said:


> That brings my back to my original complain about this: Wrong measurement on many cells, most modern cells has capacity below 3.1V



Yes, I agree that is a valid concern in some contexts. As I said, I think the change made in the C3400/V3 was a rather kludgey workaround for inadvertent UVP tripping


----------



## HKJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> But that's a bit of an apples vs oranges comparison, because your discharge algorithm differs from that used by the Opus (or did you refer to the Opus?) If you still have the Opus, why don't you do some _definitive _tests using the Opus. They would make nice additions to your reviews.



There is no definitive test, but it is well know that the Opus discharge with 2.5 to 3A pwm, this means the result will not be worse than a constant 3A current. For the cell below I would expect about 200mA less capacity with a 3.1V termination.









Gauss163 said:


> Regarding UVP configuration, e.g. the Seiko S-8261 has options for UVP between 2.000-3.000V, in 10mV steps, with ±50 mV accuracy, and 3 selections of delay times: 36, 144, and 290ms. So there is a wide range of possible UVP configurations.



I know.


----------



## Gauss163 (Mar 29, 2017)

HKJ said:


> There is no definitive test, but it is well know that the Opus discharge with 2.5 to 3A pwm, this means the result will not be worse than a constant 3A current. For the cell below I would expect about 200mA less capacity with a 3.1V termination. [...]



I meant UVP test, not capacity test. I agree on capacity.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 1, 2017)

*DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: NEW Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Samsung INR18650 30Q- FT-3000mAh

Purchased:November 27th,2016

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:5
*





*Four slot average:2925mAh-HKJ-2884mAh-My Opus results are 1.5% higher than HKJ.**

HKJ Tested:2884Mah for FT version*
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: NEW Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Samsung INR18650 30Q-BT-3000mAh

Purchased:March 27,2017

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:1-Brand new-First cycle for this capacity test.

*





*Four Slot Average:2910mAh. Although it is a BT and Not a FT which is the only one HKJ tested, it is 0.9% higher than HKJ[2884mAh].:thumbsup:*
*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
**As you can see they are very close. The OLDER[4+Months] FT 30Q have a Four slot average of 2925mAh and the BT'S have a Four slot average of 2910mAh*


----------



## Capolini (Apr 3, 2017)

*DISCHARGE/CAPACITY RESULTS

Device: NEW Opus BT-C3100 2.2

Battery:Xtar 26650 4000mAh Unprotected

Purchased:January 8,2014 *Only used it until January 7,2015 when I sold the light*

Discharged @ 1amp

Cycles:~80 to 100
*





*
HKJ- Discharged @ 1Amp-4267mAh

Capolini Discharged @ 1Amp-4332mah*


----------



## seanspotatobusiness (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Incidentally, could anyone tell me whether this charger needs each bay to be set up individually even if you want to do the exact same thing (e.g. 200 mA charge) with four batteries/cells at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## tatasal (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



seanspotatobusiness said:


> Incidentally, could anyone tell me whether this charger needs each bay to be set up individually even if you want to do the exact same thing (e.g. 200 mA charge) with four batteries/cells at the same time? Thanks.



You can do from 1 to 4 bays together or individually, as desired.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

Just a Heads up for anyone who has this charger.

I had Three[3] FAILED attempts when I was doing the CHARGE/CYCLE test which is done for capacity results. All Three[3] failed shortly after the transition from Discharge to charge cycle. The charger briefly shut off, reset and then was defaulted to 500mAh charge current. This was w/ 4 X 18650 3400mAh discharging at 1 amp.Needless to say ALL capacity info. was lost.

This is in the process of being resolved on a thread on BLF that I am involved in. I gave HKJ detailed info and along w/ his knowledge he suspected that the Power Supply could not handle certain spikes in current. All Three times it happened slightly after transition from discharge to charge cycle when the batteries were ~ 2.80v! So I just got a 12v/5a power supply and I am doing tests. So far so good as Two tests have completed with Success!

The power supply cost only $6.99 shipped and was here[Suburbs of Philly] in 2 days from Portland, Oregon!!! USPS and the Ebay dealer get several :thumbsup:.


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Capolini said:


> Just a Heads up for anyone who has this charger.
> 
> I had Three[3] FAILED attempts when I was doing the CHARGE/CYCLE test which is done for capacity results. All Three[3] failed shortly after the transition from Discharge to charge cycle. The charger briefly shut off, reset and then was defaulted to 500mAh charge current. This was w/ 4 X 18650 3400mAh discharging at 1 amp.Needless to say ALL capacity info. was lost.
> 
> This is in the process of being resolved on a thread on BLF that I am involved in [...]



Here is a link to the starting point in the BLF thread on the BT-C3100 power supply overload problem


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> Here is a link to the starting point in the BLF thread on the BT-C3100 power supply overload problem



My BT-3400 v. 2.2 came with a bum wall wart. It would shut down charging 4 cells at 1A, but worked perfectly charging them up at 700mA.

Robert at first sent me a 2A replacement wart and then a 3A wart and I haven't had a problem outside of that first week.

Chris


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

@Chris What brand/model was the replacement SMPS? That info will be helpful to others with the same problem.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> @Chris What brand/model was the replacement SMPS? That info will be helpful to others with the same problem.



He grabbed a used one he had on his bench, because I wanted him to test it out before sending and I just didn't care.

Let me look, I have all three here!

First one 3A: No name: KYT120300BV, kind of has a rounded, contoured case with with embossed lines on the back.

Second 2A: No name: KYT120200BU, same contoured case with lines.

Third 3A: APD: Asian Power Devices: WA-3612U.

I'll tell you what, I now have some spare wall warts for my Xtar chargers!

Chris


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

The third was the charm, right? APD = Asian Power Devices is likely much better quality than the KYT = Shenzen KeyingTong Electronic Tech. The APD is what Opus originally supplied. Looks like they switched to a cheaper SMPS in later versions. See here for labels and more.


----------



## Nev (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> Here is a link to the starting point in the BLF thread on the BT-C3100 power supply overload problem



The link says page not found.


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*

^^^ The link works fine for me. Maybe it was a temporary problem somewhere along your path.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



Gauss163 said:


> The third was the charm, right? APD = Asian Power Devices is likely much better quality than the KYT = Shenzen KeyingTong Electronic Tech. The APD is what Opus originally supplied. Looks like they switched to a cheaper SMPS in later versions. See here for labels and more.



I don't know much about the manufacturers, but over the years, I've had them crap out on me, most recently a dinky 7-25vdc for a Dirt Devil hand vac, so I realize that they're cheap and probably don't have 50 cents worth of materials in them.

The OEM Opus dud still works well at 700mAx4, so it can be used with other devices.

Chris


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



hahoo said:


> that opus is second to the mc3000
> its a great lil unit
> ive tried them all, and it was the best till i got the mc 3000
> you should get a mc3000
> ...



+1 on this, can't wait to receive my unit!


----------



## Capolini (Apr 13, 2017)

*Re: BACK TO BASICS-SIMPLE,EFFICIENT AND DURABLE!*



roadkill1109 said:


> +1 on this, can't wait to receive my unit!



Good luck w/ your MC3K. There are some good threads where you can post your results.

Here is the most popular and long lasting one,,,for about 3 years.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...kyRC-%97-IFA-2014-%97-MC3000-charger-analyzer


----------



## Nev (Apr 17, 2017)

I got a opus v2.2 a few days ago , when charging I set the ma current at 500 for AAA'S & 700 for AA'S , it charges fine & the ma current is what it's supposed to be but when the battery's get close to being full I noticed the current drop to about 250-300ish for the AAA'S & about 400ish for the AA'S ,is this normal behaviour ?
I first noticed this with some older AAA led lenser battery's ( the manual says its normal for old high internal resistance batteries) but I've noticed it does it on new eneloops , I was worried that because the ma current gets close to 200ma that it might not terminate but it does terminate fine. 
Is this current drop towards the the last stages of charging acceptable behaviour ?


----------



## Capolini (Apr 17, 2017)

^^^^

That is normal and it is suppose to do that for all battery types. The last phase can take the longest on some chargers and this is when the current is reduced.



Can be set to 3.7V LiFeO4 charging or 4.35V high voltage li-ion charging by a switch on the PCB. Default li-ion charging mode is 4.2V CC/CV.


EDIT: You will find a lot more answers and explanations in HKJ'S review below:

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 17, 2017)

Nev said:


> I got a opus v2.2 a few days ago , when charging I set the ma current at 500 for AAA'S & 700 for AA'S , it charges fine & the ma current is what it's supposed to be but when the battery's get close to being full I noticed the current drop to about 250-300ish for the AAA'S & about 400ish for the AA'S ,is this normal behaviour ? [...]



Are you sure it is V2.2? Iirc, HKJs reviews showed that versions prior to 2.0 used a CC/CV-type algorithm for NiMh, which reduces the current at the end. But starting at V2.0 they switched to a dV/dt algorithm.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Nev (Apr 17, 2017)

Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> That is normal and it is suppose to do that for all battery types. The last phase can take the longest on some chargers and this is when the current is reduced.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Nev (Apr 17, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> Are you sure it is V2.2? Iirc, HKJs reviews showed that versions prior to 2.0 used a CC/CV-type algorithm for NiMh, which reduces the current at the end. But starting at V2.0 they switched to a dV/dt algorithm.



I ordered the 2.2 & the box says 2.2 also the screen on startup says 2.2 , 
I think it's probly a 2.2.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 29, 2017)

For those interested. My Opus and others have had problems w/ the power supply. Basically the SMPS that came w/ the opus can not handle spikes in the current[~6a] when the batteries are at a low voltage. This happens shortly after transition from discharge to charge where the batteries are ~ 2.8 to 3.0v.The charger resets itself[basically a quick on/off] and ALL the data for Capacity is gone,,~3 hours wasted!

Me and a few others got a good power supply w/ a great reputation. All the info you need is on BLF. 

Here is the thread:The exciting action, HKJ included, and ALL the drama and solutions start @ post#124

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/34663?page=4

Here is my new power supply: A quick note about it. Courtesy Dr. Gauss

Lite-On are a power supply OEM used by most major computer manufacturers, e.g. if your search on “LITEON oem” on eBay you will see power supplies they made for Acer, Apple, Cisco, Dell, Gateway, HP, IBM, Kodak, Lenovo, Samsung, Sony, Toshiba, etc. That should help convince you of their reputation as a top-tier SMPS manufacturer.


----------



## Bdm82 (Apr 29, 2017)

LITEON is good stuff. I've built or updated dozens of PCs with that brand PSU over the years. Optical drives, too. Might even be overkill here, but since when has that been a bad thing?


----------



## Offgridled (May 1, 2017)

Bdm82 said:


> LITEON is good stuff. I've built or updated dozens of PCs with that brand PSU over the years. Optical drives, too. Might even be overkill here, but since when has that been a bad thing?


+1 on overkill


----------



## Capolini (May 1, 2017)

I do not think it is overkill. The Liteon I have is 12V/5.5A/66W. The Opus gives us is 12V/3A/36W.

I trust HKJ's Knowledge. Here are some of his excerpts on BLF:

 The most likely cause is the power supply. The Opus will draw more than 3A in peak current, in my test I measured 6A for nearly 0.02 second. Then 0A for 0.03 seconds, bringing the average below 3A

*****************************************************************************************************************
Here it may not be a question about a cheap power supply. 
The charger needs a 3A supply that can deliver maybe 6A peak.
A charger that can deliver 3A and shuts down at 4A is a perfectly fine supply, but would not work with this charger and empty batteries.
******************************************************************************************************************
Liteon is a good brand and as long as the power supply is rated at 5A or more I doubt you will get any problems with the current pulses.
The problem is finding a 3A power supply that will supply 6A for a short time and in my opinion that is the responsibility of the manufacturer ( i.e. Opus). Using a 5A or more supply will work as long as the supply has a honest rating.
******************************************************************************************************************


Hi
It is a very good idea to get a better power supply with the charger. 
As I found out while I initially tested the charger: The peaks are worst with an empty cell, especially newer cells with lower empty voltage.
Opus did reduce the peak enough to work with the power supply they used at that time.

Best regards
Henrik K. Jensen


----------



## Gauss163 (May 1, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> +1 on overkill



It might seem a bit overkill at first glance, but the reason that I recommended on BLF the eBay $10 12V/66W LITEON PA-1660-2SA1 is that it was the best deal that I could find on a new top-tier power supply capable of handling the large current pulses demanded by the Opus BT-C3100 when charging 4 cells at 1A (see e.g. HKJ's reviews for graphs). At $10 shipped, it is a great bargain for a new top-tier power supply built on the latest technology (e.g. efficiency level VI). It will run very cool powering the Opus, so it will have a very long life. Further, it will likely prolong the life of the Opus compared to using the supplied overloaded lower-quality SMPS.

As you can see from the 2nd eBay link, the LITEONs have been selling quickly, but the eBay seller still has a handful left, so get 'em while they last. Follow the first BLF link for a long thread with much further discussion on this topic.

Note: LITEON is a top-tier power supply manufacturer employed by many top-tier PC manufacturers, e.g. if you search on "LITEON oem” on eBay you will see power supplies they made for Acer, Apple, Cisco, Dell, Gateway, HP, IBM, Kodak, Lenovo, Samsung, Sony, Toshiba, etc, which should help convince you of their reputation. LITEON (and Delta) are the OEMs for the Apple magsafe power supplies. A top-quality 12V/66W SMPS has many applications for anyone who tinkers with electronics, so it is a good investment.

PS To clarify HKJ's remark that "Opus did reduce the peak enough to work with the power supply they used at that time", it is helpful to add some context from the BLF thread. As I mentioned there, Opus appears to have switched their 12V/3A power supplies from an Asian Power Devices APD WA-36A12U to a KYT120300BV by Shenzen KeyingTong Electronic Tech. Based on reports on BLF, it appears that only the latest KYT supply is hiccuping (rebooting) when the Opus is at full load (though this is probably also greatly stressing the APD too). So if you plan to use the Opus at full load then I highly recommed to upgrade the power supply. This is essential if you have an early Opus version (where the peaks were even larger - up to 12A. - which greatly distorted the calculation of mAh charged).


----------



## Capolini (May 1, 2017)

^^^^

*+1 **

Dr. GAUSS and HKJ supplied ALL the information and recommendations for the Opus to get back to a normal,long and happy life void of exertion,exhaustion, possible over heating and *.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 7, 2017)

*UPDATE:

*My last post is ironic! On May 18th I had a fatal mishap with Opus #2 who I named "King Opus" because of its ability to be more accurate than my original Opus.A fine gentleman named speaker_joe[Ebay dealer] donated Three[3] top tier Delta fans to me. The plugs were different so I attempted my FIRST ever splice. All was well for several hours and then King Opus got fried.

The next day I got #3 Opus who I named "Prince Opus". 
The Top Tier Lite-On SMPS was doing its job as expected. No more RESET shortly after discharge cycle was complete.

The Prince acquired this name after My other Two Delta fans were professionally spliced by DB custom[Dale] who is a member here and on BLF. The problem w/ the Prince was there were way too many STOPPAGES during the discharge cycle.The STOPPAGES are listed in the manual. However, through my testing it showed that my DELTA top tier fan ELIMINATED this, maybe in combination with other factors[?],,,,internal variances from charger to charger.As a result of that my capacity readings were more accurate and closer to specs. KING OPUS NEVER had a stoppage during the discharge phase.


So many people helped me along the way. HKJ.speaker_joe, Dale, "rdana" who sells the 3400 V3.1 Opus and several other members whose input helped me and in turn prompted me to contact HENRY XU of Opus who I have exchanged about 2 dozen emails with. Henry appreciated my efforts and when the NEW OPUS comes out in several months he is giving me One of those to me.

The next post will have photos with explanations.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 7, 2017)

Stock fan: 5V/0.13A/0.65W It has a resistor on it to regulate the current








Top Tier DELTA fan: 12V/0.12A/1.44W






Plug size difference-Opus stock[ADDA] on Left and DELTA on right.






Comparison in DEPTH. L X W is the same[25mm] Opus in forefront. ADDA=25mm X 25mm X 09mm------DELTA =25mm X 25mm X 10.5mm






1AMH-The transistor behind the fan that helped HKJ determine that the Delta did not have too much Wattage. Delta 1.44W, 1AMH has ability to take slighly over 2W.








Dales excellent splice job.






Best view to show installed DELTA fan. It is obviously not made for this. It does not have grooves that original fan has and is 1.5mm thicker[depth]. Looks great to me and works like a charm. The difference is like a hair dryer on Low[ADDA] and one on medium[DELTA]! It is really not much louder.






DELTA specs. 
*Specification*


Nominal voltage : 12 V
Current : 0.12 A
Operating voltage range : 4 - 12 V
Fan speed : 13,000 RPM
Performance : 2.4 CFM
Noise : 28 dBa
Size : 25 x 25 x 10 mm without heatsink


----------



## Capolini (Jun 7, 2017)

Here is a photo of the entire ADDA fan on Left w/ the resistor. 

The fan on the right is supposedly the replacement fan that a few BLF members found in their charger,,,the same exact pieces of Junk I bought from Gear best! That label for that will be in the second photo.






This 9 blade[more resistance] fan was so quiet and its ability to move air[CFM] was FEEBLE!


----------



## Capolini (Jun 7, 2017)

If your interested in the results of my "Stock fan VS. Top tier Delta fan", Please see the thread below.

NOTE: This is with the SAME charger,,,,Opus III[Prince Opus]

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/54728


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 10, 2017)

Capolini said:


> If your interested in the results of my "Stock fan VS. Top tier Delta fan", Please see the thread below.
> 
> NOTE: This is with the SAME charger,,,,Opus III[Prince Opus]
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/54728


Nice work capo...


----------



## Capolini (Jun 10, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Nice work capo...



Thanks OG,,,,Holy S... you past me in posts!  My prediction was by my Birthday[June 4th] and your 1 year CPF Anniversary!!! 

It would have taken me about 2 more hours to post the rest of my thread on here. Took me 1.5 hours just for posts # 264/265! The type "A" personality edit everything to perfection syndrome.:naughty:


----------



## Capolini (Sep 19, 2017)

*Brand new-9.18.2017- Orbtronic Protected 26650 5200 mAh cells. 

The capacity is 3% and 4.5% higher than specs.

*


----------

